# 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This will be my first wrestling event ever attended. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So I'm guessing Rollins will be announced as the final member of Team Raw. Then we'll probably see Rollins/Reigns vs Owns/Jericho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mainboy said:


> This will be my first wrestling event ever attended. Can't wait for it.


Nice, and hope you have fun.

SD taking a major hit due to the election maybe. RAW probably taking a slight hit due with it being the eve of it all. I'll probably look into how RAW addresses Ziggler's call out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Completely forgot they are across the pond for this Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Any chance we get a SD invasion or are they holding an event the same night?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I hope Sami Zayn answers Ziggler. Give them like 15-20 minutes and they'll probably tear the roof down. And SD needs a strong babyface like him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm crossing my fingers for Seth/Roman teaming up, please please please!! Especially if they spin it like they team up, but Roman is still wary of Seth and Seth has to prove he can be trusted.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for Seth/Roman teaming up, please please please!! Especially if they spin it like they team up, but Roman is still wary of Seth and Seth has to prove he can be trusted.


I think it is almost a given that they will do a tag team match between Rollins/Reigns and Jericho/Owens on this RAW as well as some segment where Rollins is announced as the final member of the RAW men's team for SurvivorSeries and then we see the tension of all these men trying to work together and getting on the same page.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Ace said:


> Any chance we get a SD invasion or are they holding an event the same night?


No chance. SD have a houseshow same night

And no chance of raw invasion on SD either on Tuesday as raw have a houseshow that night


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> I think it is almost a given that they will do a tag team match between Rollins/Reigns and Jericho/Owens on this RAW as well as some segment where Rollins is announced as the final member of the RAW men's team for SurvivorSeries and then we see the tension of all these men trying to work together and getting on the same page.


Rollins and Reigns should be on the same page but Reigns not trusting Rollins and keeping an eye out on him, but they should have somewhat of a mutual tag team bond despite their past beef. Rollins and Reigns can confront each other before the match and somewhat settle their differences, atleast for a night to fight common enemy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Uptown King said:


> Rollins and Reigns should be on the same page but Reigns not trusting Rollins and keeping an eye out on him, but they should have somewhat of a mutual tag team bond despite their past beef. Rollins and Reigns can confront each other before the match and somewhat settle their differences, atleast for a night to fight common enemy.


They will likely do that, whatever the case I just want them to come to terms with each other on their own, like have them be out on the ring and talk to each other and/or in a backstage segment where they settle their differences. Whatever the case I would like for Foley to stay the hell out of it so that we don't get the same thing he did with Sheamus and Cesaro where he has to talk them into teaming up.

Let the two guys do their thing and keep your beard out of it Foley, please.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Somehow, someway, this should be used as a smilie












As should this










:ellen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

^ I don't know what's better about that Roman/Chris pic, Roman's expression or Chris' :lol They also look like they're dancing lol.

Also where the hell did TJ Perkins buy those pants from? They're hideous.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So going by the preview it seem that they will continue with Kendrick vs TJ Perkins instead of having Kendrick move on to someone like Cedric Alexander or Tony Nese, two guys who actually show potential and get more from the crowd than Perkins. I am not a fan of the term "vanilla midget" but damn if Perkins doesn't seems like the very definition of it. They couldn't have chosen a worse inaugural champion to debut the CW division on RAW.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Can't wait for the pop tomorrow The list of Jericho will get.


----------



## Indianajones (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So going by the preview it seem that they will continue with Kendrick vs TJ Perkins instead of having Kendrick move on to someone like Cedric Alexander or Tony Nese, two guys who actually show potential and get more from the crowd than Perkins. I am not a fan of the term "vanilla midget" but damn if Perkins doesn't seems like the very definition of it. They couldn't have chosen a worse inaugural champion to debut the CW division on RAW.


Would love for them to debut Noam Dar tomorrow. The pop he would get in front of a hometown crowd would be great. He was a star in ICW and a decent percentage of those in the crowd will be ICW fans who will know who he is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Indianajones said:


> Would love for them to debut Noam Dar tomorrow. The pop he would get in front of a hometown crowd would be great. He was a star in ICW and a decent percentage of those in the crowd will be ICW fans who will know who he is.


I am not familiar with him since I didn't watch the CWC but I guess whatever they can do to inject some life into the CW division would help.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I like TJP. He reminds me of X-Pac.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Same as last week no doubt, a little bit of Survivor Series build along with plenty of shit.

Poor Glasgow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

On my way through to Glasgow the now for a fun evening of entertainment. 

Can't wait


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If this does as bad as other international Raws, the ratings should be scary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## mcdxxx (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a spare ticket for raw block 234 I think..if anyone wants it


----------



## McCulloch01 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



mcdxxx said:


> I have a spare ticket for raw block 234 I think..if anyone wants it


How much?


----------



## mcdxxx (Dec 21, 2014)

0...I managed to get another one so this ones not neddes


----------



## McCulloch01 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



mcdxxx said:


> 0...I managed to get another one so this ones not neddes


Have DM'd you :smile2:


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The following contest is scheduled for one fall!

ONE FALL!!!


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wwe go to get bad rating for RAW tonight. I get a feel RAW go to be FIll show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wonder if there will be a stream available like last time. That one was really cool because you got more production stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So, since Raw is in Scotland tonight, is it still airing live in the US? No spoilers or anything like that since they're in Scotland?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> So, since Raw is in Scotland tonight, is it still airing live in the US? No spoilers or anything like that since they're in Scotland?


No it's being taped. The live Raw show starts in about two* hours and a half.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShadowKiller said:


> No it's being taped. The live Raw show starts in about an hour and a half.


Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Ace said:


> Any chance we get a SD invasion or are they holding an event the same night?


We're most likely going to have a Smackdown invasion on the Go-Home edition of Raw before Survivor Series. At least I hope we do.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

atmosphere building up in the hydro.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****










Please keep all spoilers in here.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Discussion Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

What time did raw start?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Excuse my shitty phone

Different setup than your normal nba type venue, more an opera style


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Discussion Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

I *think* the show starts at 8 uk time. There are currently no spoilers on any websites I visit.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Discussion Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Just starting now

Steph out first after big fireworks display


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought.


LOL

What's this show gonna draw? A 1.5?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

_*I am actually praying to god that Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns teams up and faces Kevin Owen & Chris Jericho in the main event. This event looks decent in my view. I can't wait to watch it. I will be having fried chicken from the deli, mash potatoes and mac n cheese while having a glass of wine. *_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I am actually praying to god that Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns teams up and faces Kevin Owen & Chris Jericho in the main event.*_


I am hoping for that too as well as a reconciliation between the two which is an important step in Rollins' turn...I love me some Rolleigns :mark:

Hopefully they handle it well and don't mess it up like with having Foley putting his beard where it doesn't belongs.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

All 5 raw team members are out

Huge love for Owens and Jericho, massive heat for reigns and no reaction for strowman

Rollins is announced as final member


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> I am hoping for that too as well as a reconciliation between the two which is an important step in Rollins' turn...I love me some Rolleigns :mark:
> 
> Hopefully they handle it well and don't mess it up like with having Foley putting his beard where it doesn't belongs.


*Can you imagine the Roman Reigns hitting the superman punch on Owens and Seth Rollins pedigree's him from there for the victory. That would be amazing to see and which is why I want them to team up tonight. I also love me some Rolleigns :mark: You can believe that. 


Yeah, I also hope they handle it well and don't fuck this up. Foley should not be poking his beard into this one because this one doesn't need a authority figure at all. *


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Can you imagine the Roman Reigns hitting the superman punch on Owens and Seth Rollins pedigree's him from there for the victory. That would be amazing to see and which is why I want them to team up tonight. I also love me some Rolleigns :mark: You can believe that.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I also hope they handle it well and don't fuck this up. Foley should not be poking his beard into this one because this one doesn't need a authority figure at all. *


Yes that superman punch to pedigree could look cool. Or maybe Rollins hitting the Springboard Diving Knee and then Reigns hitting a spear for the victory. There is some cool stuff they can do together.

Let's see how it goes I agree that there is no authority figure needed in this, hopefully they realize that.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Owens and Jericho hilarious on mic. Fight starts between everyone

Steph announces fatal five way between team raw members (assume it will Mainevent)

Kendrick is shown walking backstage. Sin cara is out


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

This'll be a smarky crowd then based on the reactions to JeriKO and Reigns. Not a surprise.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Big reaction for noam doar as kendricks partner vs sin Cara and rich swann. ICW chants 

Massive heat when WWE showed Glasgow Celtics stadium on tron. For those that don't know there are two big soccer (football) clubs in Glasgow..celtic the club founded by Irish catholic priest and rangers the protestant British club


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Is the Fatal 5 Way to determine who's the captain of the RAW team?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Big reaction for noam doar as kendricks partner vs sin Cara and rich swann. ICW chants
> 
> Massive heat when WWE showed Glasgow Celtics stadium on tron. For those that don't know there are two big soccer (football) clubs in Glasgow..celtic the club founded by Irish catholic priest and rangers the protestant British club


Thanks for the updates, man.

Quick question, did Rollins come out to the ring in that opening segment, or did Steph just announce he was the final member of the team while he was not out there?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Yes that superman punch to pedigree could look cool. Or maybe Rollins hitting the Springboard Diving Knee and then Reigns hitting a spear for the victory. There is some cool stuff they can do together.
> 
> Let's see how it goes I agree that there is no authority figure needed in this, hopefully they realize that.


*Either combination of moves by the two would be epic either way and I can't wait to see what Raw has in store. 

Now let's talk about Charlotte/Bayley and team Raw. What can we expect from them tonight? *


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



DoubtGin said:


> Is the Fatal 5 Way to determine who's the captain of the RAW team?


No. Owens and Jericho are calling themselves co-captains

Swann pins Kendrick clean and is now blaming dar. Fight breaks out dar gets upper hand to end segment


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Fatal 5 way and no Seth/Roman tag match??? Boo you WWE lol.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Thanks for the updates, man.
> 
> Quick question, did Rollins come out to the ring in that opening segment, or did Steph just announce he was the final member of the team while he was not out there?


Rollins was out to big reaction

Just hope battery can hold up all night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Rollins was out to big reaction
> 
> Just hope battery can hold up all night


Thanks, bro. (Y)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Either combination of moves by the two would be epic either way and I can't wait to see what Raw has in store.
> 
> Now let's talk about Charlotte/Bayley and team Raw. What can we expect from them tonight? *


True whichever combo they go with would be cool.

I guess Bayley is on the women's team already but they still need to add two more women. I imagine one of them is Sasha while the other is Dana or Emmalina (which I would prefer).


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Goldberg/lesnar vignette shown

Zayn and Steph backstage. Steph claims Foley picked zayn for zigglers ic title open challenge. Steph buries Sami and says rusev deserves that spot. She sets up match between the pair for ic title shot

Enzo and Cass out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

I like that they're having Zayn and Rusev have a match for who gets the IC Title shot with Ziggler. Much better than just handing it to somebody (kayfabe wise). WWE actually using their brain and using alittle creativity for once. I like it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Fun live segment with the four of the raw tag teams. Sheamus and cesaro stuff mostly and aimed at local audience. Sheamus and club threaten to walk off team raw

New day out in full Scottish garb and recreate braveheart speech to get everyone on side


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> I like that they're having Zayn and Rusev have a match for who gets the IC Title shot with Ziggler. Much better than just handing it to somebody (kayfabe wise). WWE actually using their brain and using alittle creativity for once. I like it.


It's cool that they're doing this, and it's even better that Zayn and Rusev are the ones competing for the title shot. They are the 2 guys that would make the most sense to go against Ziggler, so that gives fans a real sense of competition. I'll be happy with either winning tbh.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Pretty long but hilarious tag segment going on. Sheamus is doing great.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> True whichever combo they go with would be cool.
> 
> I guess Bayley is on the women's team already but they still need to add two more women. I imagine one of them is Sasha while the other is Dana or Emmalina (which I would prefer).


_*That was already a given due to last week's segment with Charlotte. I do see Sasha being on the team and I really want Emmalina to be on Team Raw but I know they would have Dana Brook be on it already which in my opinion is the real weak link of the team. *_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795718572567855105


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> I like that they're having Zayn and Rusev have a match for who gets the IC Title shot with Ziggler. Much better than just handing it to somebody (kayfabe wise). WWE actually using their brain and using alittle creativity for once. I like it.


While I agree, I also was kind of looking forward to it just being a surprise for the night. Oh well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795718572567855105



Is that WF's addy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*That was already a given due to last week's segment with Charlotte. I do see Sasha being on the team and I really want Emmalina to be on Team Raw but I know they would have Dana Brook be on it already which in my opinion is the real weak link of the team. *_


Dana is just terrible, should have never been called up in the first place. But yeah, sadly it will most likely be her on the team instead of Emmalina


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Digging the slim-line tron. Sheamus is doing some of his best work in this current role

Club beat new day (kofi/big e)

Club not over at all, outside two guys behind me celebrating their win


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



CAMVP said:


> Is that WF's addy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:nah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Digging the slim-line tron. Sheamus is doing some of his best work in this current role
> 
> *Club beat new day (kofi/big e)
> 
> Club not over at all, outside two guys behind me celebrating their win*


That last line made me laugh.

:lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Dana is just terrible, should have never been called up in the first place. But yeah, sadly it will most likely be her on the team instead of Emmalina


_*
Dana should have just been called up next year. Another year in NXT wouldn't have hurt her. She's still green and her weakness has been exploited on Raw. And watch Dana be the first to be eliminated on her team. *_


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Second lesnar/goldberg vignette. Lesnar excellent here..they barely bleep out lesnar saying 'fuck'

Jericho and Owens backstage. Owens playing good-cop with strowman after heat between strowman and Jericho. 

Strowman walks out saying he is on team Braun, Jericho adds him to list


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*
> Dana should have just been called up next year. Another year in NXT wouldn't have hurt her. She's still green and her weakness has been exploited on Raw. And watch Dana be the first to be eliminated on her team. *_


Dana's age and time there is probably why she got called up.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> No. Owens and Jericho are calling themselves co-captains
> 
> Swann pins Kendrick clean and is now blaming dar. Fight breaks out dar gets upper hand to end segment


Then wtf is the fatal 5 way for?

sigh...just RAW being RAW I guess.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Shining stars beat goldust and r-truth

As exciting as it sounds, 1/4 of arena head to concessions while a few behind me chant 'this is awesome' and 'this is wrestling' during long headlock spots


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Daniel Bryan and Shane announced for raw next week

Cole in the ring now introducing raw women's team


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Calling it now, Sasha is not on the team

From winc


> Sami Zayn vs. Rusev will take place later with the winner facing Dolph Ziggler at Survivor Series


Greaaaaaat....Havent seen Rusev vs Ziggler in a while :cry


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Acezwicker said:


> Dana's age and time there is probably why she got called up.


_*How old is Dana? I am curious to know. *_


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Bayley massively over here, charlotte can't cut her promo to announce final member


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Reotor said:


> Then wtf is the fatal 5 way for?
> 
> sigh...just RAW being RAW I guess.


They never said the match was to determine who a captain is.

:lol

The match is to further the story. Is that not okay?

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Strowman to win please. :mark:


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Charlotte announces Dana as final member to little reaction

Cole corrects her and announces Sasha as final member. 

Crowd back to singing for bayley


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> They never said the match was to determine who a captain is.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


What story is it furthering? that having your team fighting one another builds comradery or something?
At least if it was for the captainship it would serve some purpose.

At least when Charlotte had Bayley fight Nia it served a purpose to show that Charlotte is a horrible person and a poor leader that cares more about humiliating Bayley than getting her team to win (which they will anyway but still)



> Cole corrects her and announces Sasha as final member.


Guess I was wrong.
Yay 4HW reunion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Reotor said:


> What story is it furthering? that having your team fighting one another builds comradery or something?
> At least if it was for the captainship it would serve some purpose.


There is stuff there. Rollins and Reigns are teaming for the first time in years, and I doubt they trust eachother, so there's somewhere they can go there. Jericho and Owens have been on again off again teasing something, too. And now Strowman who is a complete unknown to how he fits on the team and if he'll get along with anyone on the team at all. Captainship means nothing. What they do they even do when theirs a captain? Nothing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Yea the Fatal 5 Way makes no sense imo.

Also, Shining Stars just beat Golden Truth but the latter is in the tag team SS match? The fuck?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Bayley/sasha and Alicia vs charlotte/dana/jax

Bayley easily most over act on raw so far though both charlotte and Sasha are up there with the most over men (reigns, Rollins, Owens, Jericho) in terms of reactions


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

I guess they shouldn't even try to build stories anymore and just sit there for 3 hours.

Woof.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If only Emma(lina) returned tonight


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Reading the spoilers this show sounds dreadful.
I want to say I feel sorry for the UK fans but 90% of them are probably drunk already.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Bayley pins charlotte to get win for team.

Big pop for Bayley when she won

Strowman walks in on Rollins backstage interview. Braun says he never liked Rollins and needs to watch himself tonight

Rusev vs zayn for ic title shot next


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Reotor said:


> Reading the spoilers this show sounds dreadful.
> I want to say I feel sorry for the UK fans but 90% of them are probably drunk already.


 Doesn't seem particularly bad, it sounds like another MNR :draper2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Bayley/sasha and Alicia vs charlotte/dana/jax
> 
> Bayley easily most over act on raw so far though both charlotte and Sasha are up there with the most over men (reigns, Rollins, Owens, Jericho) in terms of reactions




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795740024029544448


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Bayley pins charlotte to get win for team.
> 
> Big pop for Bayley when she won


 Another champion pinned on TV..

When will they learn to protect their champions fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Rollins with another great reaction.

:drose

Nothing new there.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

I'm watching raw basically to see the Bayley singing part. The rest sounds like another awful raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Bayley pins charlotte to get win for team.
> 
> Big pop for Bayley when she won
> 
> ...


Holy crap, they're actually trying to build sub-stories for SS? I never thought they'd even try or bother to do that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Yea Dana is punished for something right? Alicia Fox is in the Women's SS match while she isn't.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795740024029544448


Apparently went on for like 5 mins :bayley


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Bayley had a big night? Good. Don't know if I'll tune in or not but that's good enough news for me.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Zayn pins rusev clean with an awesome helluva kick while rusev is sitting on top rope


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795737968086544384
Kinda disrespectful tho...let her speak for crying out loud.

Good choice about Alicia, Dana is horrible.

Poor Emma, they repackaged her but still got nothing for her.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Zayn beats Rusev so Ziggler vs Zayn


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Zayn pins rusev clean with an awesome helluva kick while rusev is sitting on top rope


:mark:


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Mainevent time

Rollins out to big pop. Again zero reaction for strowman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795737968086544384
> Kinda disrespectful tho...let her speak for crying out loud.
> 
> Good choice about Alicia, Dana is horrible.
> ...


 Gee wiz that was some cringey shit.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Ace said:


> Gee wiz that was some cringey shit.


It's Bayley. She's cringe to the max...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



RCSheppy said:


> It's Bayley. She's cringe to the max...


 Thought they were chanting her name, but singing about Bayley being their girl (I know it's based off some song) :lmao

What a bunch of dorks, this is why wrestling is no longer mainstream cool.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

No, no she's not. And yes, people chanting for a performer they like is the cause of that. Wow, that takes ridiculous hyperbole to a whole new level.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Strowman entire focus of this match so far..you can see Vince loves the guy. They even did big strowman and reigns staredown at start but people were not into it

Rollins and reigns now facing off, crowd like this


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Asuka842 said:


> No, no she's not. And yes, people chanting for a performer they like is the cause of that. Wow, that takes ridiculous hyperbole to a whole new level.


 They could have just chanted her name, instead they break into a song... fpalm


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Should be someone from nxt that challenges Ziggler. Aries would be perfect but he,s injured atm isnt he? Or else I would totally go with him. Kota Ibushi although he,s not a contracted star would be megacool too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Should be someone from nxt that challenges Ziggler. Aries would be perfect but he,s injured atm isnt he? Or else I would totally go with him. Kota Ibushi although he,s not a contracted star would be megacool too.


Yeah, he's injured right now. Fucked-up ass eye.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Owens and Jericho hilarious on mic. Fight starts between everyone
> 
> Steph announces fatal five way between team raw members (assume it will Mainevent)


Smackdown: Bryan&Shane want everybody (heels&faces) on same page for SS to win draft picks from Raw.

Raw: Five RAW team members start to fight each other, so Raw GM Steph books them to have a fatal five way. :aries2


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Really fun match so far

Strowman has been lying on table for ages (amazed table was able to support his weight) then Rollins powerbombed Jericho onto strowman breaking table in process

Pedigree by Rollins on Owens, Jericho pulls out ref at 2 3/4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Strowman entire focus of this match so far..you can see Vince loves the guy.


He should.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Pedigree by Rollins on Jericho. Owens superkicks Rollins and falls on top of Jericho and in the process picks up the 3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Really fun match so far
> 
> Strowman has been lying on table for ages (amazed table was able to support his weight) then *Rollins powerbombed Jericho onto strowman breaking table in process*
> 
> Pedigree by Rollins on Owens, Jericho pulls out ref at 2 3/4


That does sound awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Yeah Aries is out until next year it seems.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

KO wins after accidentally pinning Jericho.



> Owens wins! Receives a superman punch by Reigns, and proceeds to land on Jericho for the three count


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Sounds like another great night :Cocky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*How old is Dana? I am curious to know. *_


27 soon to be 28.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Going to give Raw a miss, seems like a lame episode.

Thank god for spoilers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Looking forward to the fatal 5 way, Rusev/Ziggler, opening segment and to see how much of that Bayley segment they show. :lol


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Hilarious comedy match between Rollins and Owens taking place after raw

Rollins did whole hulk Hogan shtick with the finger, big boot and legdrop

Jericho out to cause dq. Enzo and Cass out now to clean house. Enzo very over..crowd singing his name


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Acezwicker said:


> 27 soon to be 28.


*Holy shit, she is my age. *


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

This is an amazing segment with Owens and Jericho copying enzo and Cass..should have been on tv


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795721317756583936


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Fuck, wish there were spoilers every week. Now I know exactly which 20 minutes to watch of this trash.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795721317756583936


Ladies and gentlemen tonight's edition of RAW is 20 minutes long! Sorry for the inconvenience, hope you understand. :cole


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Strowman :mark: :mark:

It's a shame they're putting his Zayn feud on the back burner though as that's a feud people can get invested in when you have someone so likeable like Zayn and someone potentially great in Strowman.

We all know Zayn ins't winning the IC title, would be cool if he does though because Strowman would then win it from him :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Kendrick lost (probably pinned)
Charlotte pinned
New Day lost
Owens only won because of Reigns (of course)

good day for the champs


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



DoubtGin said:


> Kendrick lost (probably pinned)
> Charlotte pinned
> New Day lost
> Owens only won because of Reigns (of course)
> ...


It's ridiculous.

The WWE don't know how to build other CREDIBLE opponents for champions besides having them go OVER the champions in non-title matches.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

They better be showing every second of Bayley's D Bry level hijack. You can see how pissed Charlotte was getting. A nice accidental enhancement to their feud.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795737968086544384
> Kinda disrespectful tho...let her speak for crying out loud.


LMAO. At first Charlotte invited it to draw more heat for herself and Bayley, but then she got legit pissed that they just would not stop. Of course WWE will edit the hell out of this, cause they can´t have real emotions ruin or more appropriately RUN their show.
And later we can listen to the Raw apologists moan that it is soooooooo difficult to fill three hours. :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Damn, I'm starting to feel old...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

spoiler (not a real spoiler) Cesaro is now a heel. Check WWE's instagram ..... eurgh. I haven't eaten enough today or even in my lifetime to be as sick as I want to be rn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

I'm surprised people like Bayley so much considering how much she fucking sucks. 

Maybe they just really dislike Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> spoiler (not a real spoiler) *Cesaro is now a heel.* Check WWE's instagram ..... eurgh. I haven't eaten enough today or even in my lifetime to be as sick as I want to be rn.


That is a spoiler.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> That is a spoiler.


No, it's really not lol, he's just wearing a rangers jersey, it's a joke. He's still a face in a fucking horrific colour of blue lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Raw was fucking amazing. 

Defiantly going again if it comes back here. 


Best part was the dark match and the new day wearing kilts ???


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Crowd were chanting for themselves more than they were for Bayley. I personally think it's stupid, but I get that some people find it fun to 'hijack' a segment like that. It creates a weird awkward situation, and it's pretty cool atmosphere to have a whole arena singing like that for five minutes. But if they really liked and respected Bayley they would have been quiet when she grabbed the mic, because she was obviously trying to defuse the situation and save the segment.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> spoiler (not a real spoiler) Cesaro is now a heel. Check WWE's instagram ..... eurgh. I haven't eaten enough today or even in my lifetime to be as sick as I want to be rn.














> @wwesheamus and @wwecesaro can't agree on anything, especially which football team to represent in WWEGlasgow


You mean this :beckylol



Dolorian said:


> That is a spoiler.


:nah it's a Scottish thing :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> No, it's really not lol, he's just wearing a rangers jersey, it's a joke. He's still a face in a fucking horrific colour of blue lol.


Ah, cool fair enough


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Crowd were chanting for themselves more than they were for Bayley. I personally think it's stupid, but I get that some people find it fun to 'hijack' a segment like that. It creates a weird awkward situation, and it's pretty cool atmosphere to have a whole arena singing like that for five minutes. But if they really liked and respected Bayley they would have been quiet when she grabbed the mic, because she was obviously trying to defuse the situation and save the segment.


Same thing happened to Bryan after WM30, he was trying to speak and the crowd just wouldn't let him.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Strategize said:


> Same thing happened to Bryan after WM30, he was trying to speak and the crowd just wouldn't let him.


Nah it wasn't the same. When Bryan opened his mouth they stopped and listened to what he had to say.






They are just singing over the top of Bayley in this. And comparing the amount of love and admiration people had for Bryan to Bayley is a bit of a stretch anyway.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Nah it wasn't the same. When Bryan opened his mouth they stopped and listened to what he had to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


During the first 3 mins of his promo he could barely get a word out, the commentators even acknowledged this. 
Of course I'm not saying she's as over as Bryan, that would take months. But on this night she really was.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Strategize said:


> Same thing happened to Bryan after WM30, he was trying to speak and the crowd just wouldn't let him.


Nah, once he started talking the fans shut up. They gave him a monster ovation, though.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got back from the show, was an awesome night. Highlight of the night was probably The New Day reenacting Braveheart and the dark segment after the show. It was great to see Noam Dar make his debut in his home country.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Shining stars beat goldust and r-truth
> 
> As exciting as it sounds, 1/4 of arena head to concessions while a few behind me chant 'this is awesome' and 'this is wrestling' during long headlock spots


:maury


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

I have no real interest in watching this tonight and probably won't.. Overseas shows are usually throwaway shows edited to WWE's liking... Add to the fact most U.S. RAW shows are throwaway shows.. What real reason is their to watch? Certainly not to watch fans mark for themselves with chants.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



Strategize said:


> During the first 3 mins of his promo he could barely get a word out, the commentators even acknowledged this.
> Of course I'm not saying she's as over as Bryan, that would take months. But on this night she really was.


I dunno if you actually watched that video but he doesn't actually try and say anything until about a minute and a half in. He's just soaking it in before, and then when he does eventually speak, they stop chanting and listen to him. 

Obviously Bayley is over with a crowd like this, and the chants didn't come from nothing (although, it's not like she has done anything since NXT to warrant a reaction like this). But just from the footage I've seen it looks like these Bayley chants were closer to the Fandango end of the spectrum than they were to the Daniel Bryan. The chants went on for like five minutes apparently. Once they saw that they were stopping Charlotte from doing her promo it became a game of 'let's see how long we can keep this up for', hence why they continued doing when Bayley was trying to speak.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Th crowd wouldn't let Charlotte speak? Haha good. Any professional would be able to make the crowd shut up, shows how utterly shit (s)he is. 

And I hope Jay Leno doesn't let this go to her head, they were singing it because it's fun to sing, not anything to do with you, Disney channel cringey fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Grab a mcds then home to watch this again on recording. 

Have a clip of the dark match and a few others segments. Will upload those later.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Thanks for the spoilers. Sounds like a Raw to skip.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Nah it wasn't the same. When Bryan opened his mouth they stopped and listened to what he had to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. It can't be compared. 



Strategize said:


> During the first 3 mins of his promo he could barely get a word out, the commentators even acknowledged this.
> Of course I'm not saying she's as over as Bryan, that would take months. But on this night she really was.


Months ? She will never be over like Bryan. I don't think anyone will...


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

I was at raw night after mania 30 too and the bayley/bryan thing was similar

Bryan had more experience with a crowd that size and let them do their chants and then speak..bayley tried to speak over them which was a rookie mistake

But they love Bayley in the UK. My last trip here for nxt London she was massively over too and that was a similar crowd


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Sounds like an ok Raw for a tapped show. Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

*Not sure who Noam Dar is, but I'm happy for Zayn if this leads to him getting traded to Smackdown. His being on RAW is so pointless.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Big fucking lol at the WWE not being able to keep some sort of surprise and saving the "open challenge" invite until Survivor Series and have Zayn come out to a huge surprise pop in Canada.

Idiots.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Alright, here we go! It's everyone's favorite time of the week. It's time for Monday Night Raw 

Edit: um, this is the right thread to react, right?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i managed to resist the temptation and avoided spoilers, hope it was worthy


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Hoping for good crowd. Scotland is best land.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Let's go!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And...here...we...go!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Reeecap.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Genuinely watching Raw for the Glasgow crowd, Dar and pictures of Glasgow being broadcast all over the world

COME TO GLASGOW!!! lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

By now... it's increasingly hard to even muster up an ounce of excitement for Raw anymore.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It would be fun to see if Rollins and Reigns are put in a tag match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Will Rollins be forced to compete tonight and win that 5th spot for Team Raw? We gon' find out :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

UK always has such great, loud crowds.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please do something with those earrings Steph.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The queendom is here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Huge arena that is sold out.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This bitch


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Have I missed anything ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ok anyone else hate that line Stephanie says with a passion? "Welcome to MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWWWW!" i hate it so fucking much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ok let's see what Steph has to say.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Have I missed anything ?


No they just did a recap and Steph is in the ring.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Have I missed anything ?


a recap of last week


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

UK wrestling fans are the best. Much nicer than American wrestling fans and I'm American


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Have I missed anything ?


No, it literally just started.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Glasgow, huh? I guess Steph and Vince had to vote for Trump on an absentee ballot.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This arena looks huge 0.0..

(The edited crowd is already annoying btw)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Roman Empire said:


> No they just did a recap and Steph is in the ring.


Thanks man !


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

american election joke falls flat in Glasgow ... shock fucking horror.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

*M*onday
*N*ight
*F*uckery


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Have I missed anything ?


:nah it's only started.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Canada is in for a treat this Survivor Series 

Edit: Good reaction for Kevin Owens

Double Edit: Y2J with the pop! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This Raw set is sick. :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That Y2J pop is ridiculous.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Can't wait to hear the fake as fuck cheers when Reigns comes out, Vince must love it, one of his few chances to create cheers for Reigns.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

HUGE POP FOR Y2J !!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Great crowd.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Stephanie is the absolute worst thing about professional wrestling.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Thanks man !


No problem, should be a good one!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:thelist


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Love that Cena reaction for Reigns


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> This Raw set is sick. :mark:


Hell yeah, I hope they keep it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

JERI*GOAT* POP! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



CJ said:


> :nah it's only started.


Thanks CJ ! (Y)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha

Oh Glasgow, yes please.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

ovation? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Can't wait to hear the fake as fuck cheers when Reigns comes out, Vince must love it, one of his few chances to create cheers for Reigns.


Well that didn't happen


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

STROWMAN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Would Steph please stop trying to sound like Vince? I hate the way she trys to have that gruff in her voice with certain lines.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Can't wait to hear the fake as fuck cheers when Reigns comes out, Vince must love it, one of his few chances to create cheers for Reigns.


To be fair, as you just heard, they just left the boos in :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> Stephanie is the absolute worst thing about professional wrestling.


Even worse than Dixie Carter?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Can Roman stop carrying the US title over his shoulder like a fucking pauper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That ROLLINS POP.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Jericho got the loudest pop


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Seth gets a nice pop


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> a recap of last week





ShowStopper said:


> No, it literally just started.


Thanks guys !!

Y2J & SETH SO OVER !! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



[email protected] said:


> Well that didn't happen


Lol yeah thats surprising, since they want him over so bad, or was the boos just so overwhelming they couldn't cover them up? lol.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:rollins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Jericho got the loudest pop there.

Rollins a close second.


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Perfect lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



wwe9391 said:


> Jericho got the loudest pop


Should be no denying that, he's the most over man on either show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Easy, Graves... lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

PG INSULTS.

:ugh


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

hahah they are booing the Smackdown team.

Well duh Raw is better


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

what's orton doing in that pic


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Damn, when did Baron Corbin lose his freakin' hair?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And i HATE the way the heel announcers always have to suck the cock of Vince's golden boys. Graves is always a heel, he puts over all the heels and puts down all the faces, EXCEPT when Reigns comes out "Listen to that ovation!" i hate that shit. JBL is the same with Cena on SD.

Lawler would never put over Austin back in the AE, he'd always side with the top heel and with Vince. But nowadays Vince seems to think if anything negative is said about his boys by commentary it'll ruin them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I still can't believe Baron Corbin on Team SD.:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Smackdown will win. I have no doubt about it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

My boy rusev not there, but green ass sucky braun strowman is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Compare this to the motivational speech Vince gave Team WWF at Survivor Series 01.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman makes everyone in the ring look like a midget, including Reigns.

:damn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Stephanie is stirring up shit between Raw and Smackdown now. I'm loving this hype.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman is a fucking monster.

Time to start booking him against people who matter now :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin with dat push.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"our stupid idiots" :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So are Owens and Jericho babyfaces now?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

so are seth and reigns.. like... ok now?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Surprised there isn't a "WE ARE IDIOTS" chant :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Strowman makes everyone in the ring look like a midget, including Reigns.
> 
> :damn


Oh yeah, he's a beast. I can't even imagine how big Andre was.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh no Jericho, spunk means something else in Glasgow pal :ha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Jericho's hilarious. Should be a face.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Jericho's "yah dig?" is underrated.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And i HATE the way the heel announcers always have to suck the cock of Vince's golden boys. Graves is always a heel, he puts over all the heels and puts down all the faces, EXCEPT when Reigns comes out "Listen to that ovation!" i hate that shit. JBL is the same with Cena on SD.
> 
> Lawler would never put over Austin back in the AE, he'd always side with the top heel and with Vince. But nowadays Vince seems to think if anything negative is said about his boys by commentary it'll ruin them.


Yeah that shit is so transparent. JBL was one of Cena's biggest antagonists and now he can't seem to dislodge Cena's dick from his mouth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Jericho and Owens are seriously GOAT partners.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LOL. Owens looking for crowd support, when Jericho said win for TEAM RAW. *dead silence*

Crowd is Smackdown.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Owens/Jericho dragging the Shield :lmao

This segment is so much funnier than it should be.

"The Shield what a stupid name. That's probably why they broke up. Oh wait no, it broke up because both of you are terrible human beings who can't stand each other"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

lol Braun throwing them around like ragdolls.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Fatal 5 way.

:mark:

:damn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Jericho's hilarious. Should be a face.


Hopefully KO turns on him, leading to a Y2J 7th world title reign :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LET THEM FIGHT


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

'you will work as a team, so beat each other up.'

Great fucking logic there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

*This group side eye at Steph sums up all of our reactions :mj. Even Jericho lookin at that ass like "Not bad."*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman fucking DOMINATING Rollins and Jericho.

Interesting dynamic going into Survivor Series though that they can't all seem to get along. I imagine we'll see similar on Smackdown


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jericho to job


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ooooooooh the vaunted Fatal-5 Way match. :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

all the big names and then sucksman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Legit BOSS said:


> *This group side eye at Steph sums up all of our reactions :mj. Even Jericho lookin at that ass like "Not bad."*


Literally all of them.

:lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> 'you will work as a team, so beat each other up.'
> 
> Great fucking logic there.


team sin cara/jericho incoming?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Kendrick!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Braun is so legit. He needs the strap by this time next year.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Never though i would hear Weeknd's song on Raw. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"You will work as a team..."

But beat the holy hell out of each other tonight! 

WWE logic. :austin3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Strowman was like...i guess I'll kick some ass.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

ROFL you can tell who the women are even in silhouette. Nice guys


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

New CW?


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Strowman makes everyone in the ring look like a midget, including Reigns.
> 
> :damn


To be fair, Owens and Jericho are sub 6 foot and even Reigns and Rollins are only 6'2" and 6'1" respectively.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The premise of the match makes ZERO sense though - this ISN'T a way to build up your team.

They should have partnered some of these guys against some of the tag teams. So we should have perhaps got Reigns/Rollins team up against The Club for example. Strowman/Owens against Enzo & Cass or something like that. See how they do AS a team instead of putting them against eachother.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

When Jericho called Rollins and Reigns "stupid idiots," the crowd popped. However, a second later, Jericho called the crowd "stupid idiots" and they booed lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> New CW?


Yeah didn't quite catch that. 205 something? Is that the weight limit.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Team raw will win , corbin and wyatt are so weak in kayfabe terms


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

DAR DAR DAR....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> New CW?


It looks like an ad for the cruiserweight show they're putting on the Network.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Hysteria said:


> Even worse than Dixie Carter?


Who?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> The premise of the match makes ZERO sense though - this ISN'T a way to build up your team.
> 
> They should have partnered some of these guys against some of the tag teams. So we should have perhaps got Reigns/Rollins team up against The Club for example. Strowman/Owens against Enzo & Cass or something like that. See how they do AS a team instead of putting them against eachother.


Hmm. That makes too much sense. Lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63675305 said:


> To be fair, Owens and Jericho are sub 6 foot and even Reigns and Rollins are only 6'2" and 6'1" respectively.


I know. Still impressive. It's not like he just barely inches them out, he towers over all of them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Kuro77 said:


> Never though i would hear Weeknd's song on Raw. :lol


Not gonna lie, I actually really like "false alarm"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ugh why do they keep showing TJ Perkins landing on his neck? Are they trying to lose viewers with that nasty image?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dar Dar Dar...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

205 Live

:lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

No, no popeyes, I didn't need to see that again. 

YAY where football is played btw. lol.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i can't find it in me to give a fuck about the cw division


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Ugh why do they keep showing TJ Perkins landing on his neck? Are they trying to lose viewers with that nasty image?


I saw it for the first time. I cringed. Is he hurt? How bad?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

NOAM DAR !!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

TBK! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Big pop for hometown guy Noam.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

loudest pop this guy will ever get in his career. You can bank on that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Looking forward to the 5 way main event. Much better than the typical 'tag team them up' BS WWE usually feeds us.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I have no idea who this guy is but the crowd seems to like him.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh, looks like the Vanilla Midgets are up, time to change the channel.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh look, another geek.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ElTerrible said:


> I saw it for the first time. I cringed. Is he hurt? How bad?


They said Perkins has a neck sprain, so he'll be out of action for a little while.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sin Cara apparently still in good standing with those in the back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Great moment for Noam Dar :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

DAR! :mark: 

Or as some will refer to him as... MINI BALOR!


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

what's the attendance number for raw?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> i can't find it in me to give a fuck about the cw division


Same here, don't care one bit about it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LOL did he stop himself from doing the Styles pose and breaking the record for shortest time from debut to doghouse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dar has a similar build to Dean Malenko..


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i coulldnt care less about those geeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Gosh, I hate commercials..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



notalius said:


> what's the attendance number for raw?


full house for both nights so 13,000


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Did everyone just stop posting ? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Yep, Kendrick and Swann are the only cruiserweights I care about so far.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Great moment for Noam!

The sad thing is it's probably downhill for him from here as I don't see him getting over in WWE at all... and that's coming from someone who likes him.

On a side note I'm not normally one for OMG they edited this or that, but I did feel as though they muted those ICW chants there :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> Who?


Check the TNA board on the site. I can't do it justice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That arena looks huge and it looked like every seat was filled. No dark areas for Raw.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Only way I'd care about the Cruiserweight division is if Nash came in and did this in every match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They definitely need to do away with the purple get up though.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

high flying moves????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I can't believe Sin Cara is still a character. They give zero fucks about Hunico...

:mj4


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

yo, that senton was picture fuckin perfect


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



EMGESP said:


> Only way I'd care about the Cruiserweight division is if Nash came in and did this in every match.


Nash arm dragging cruiserweights randomly :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Swann is so awesome though. Should be the next guy in a feud with Kendrick for the belt. Would play a great underdog.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wow, of course Noam loses his debut :lol


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> full house for both nights so 13,000


bruh .. that's the celtic park which can hold around 60k and that arena right now looks huge as fuck .. no way is that only 13k


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DGenerationMC said:


> Nash arm dragging cruiserweights randomly :lol


One of my favorite gifs ever. :lol

Kendrick.

:mark:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> They definitely need to do away with the purple get up though.


and those guys surrounded by it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wow, of course Noam loses his debut :lol


And loses in his 'home.'

Typical recent era WWE.

:vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I wouldn't be surprised if that 205 show is just the first step to turn the CW division into it's own standalone show apart from RAW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nice easy heat by Kendrick.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Forget losing his debut, Dar didn't come out to a Oasis song


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

One cruiserweight calling another cruiserweight "sprout." :HA


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

did kendrick just said boom while throwing the sucker punch?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

a rollup type move in a cruiserweight match, yay wwe logic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that 205 show is just the first step to turn the CW division into it's own standalone show apart from RAW.


Me neither. Good business sense by Ibushi not signing on for long term with WWE. Yikes, that would've been a huge career mistake for the guy based on how they booked this division and now that they are probably going to shove it to the side on the Network to hide and eventually die.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Well that segment is probably the best they've booked the crusiers since it's start back. Really hope this translates with Noam over in the states.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



EMGESP said:


> Only way I'd care about the Cruiserweight division is if Nash came in and did this in every match.





DGenerationMC said:


> Nash arm dragging cruiserweights randomly :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> One cruiserweight calling another cruiserweight "sprout." :HA


:lol

Not bad at all, but should've went with 'squirt,' IMO.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why do these fucking morons not realize that the Cruiser division is NOT where you do cheap heel tactics and stupid angles and promos and bullshit finishes and fucking multi-person tag matches? 

It's so fucking simple, it's amazing how easily Bischoff understood this concept, and how after 20 years Vince still doesn't get it. All the Cruiser division is right now is SMALLER versions of normal generic WWE style guys.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

strowman fears joe garner 
hahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

How hilarious is it that out of all of the Wyatts, Strowman is actually being booked the best since the brand split..

:mj4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

At least Byron Saxton ain't wearing any PJs again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> How hilarious is it that out of all of the Wyatts, Strowman is actually being booked the best since the brand split..


Getting away from Bray was the best thing to happen to Strowman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Getting away from Bray was the best thing to happen to Strowman.


Yep, it's actually working for him..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> How hilarious is it that out of all of the Wyatts, Strowman is actually being booked the best since the brand split..
> 
> :mj4


He literally just closed in on his first full year on the MR a few months ago :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He literally just closed in on his first full year on the MR a few months ago :ha


Poor Bray and the rest of them.

:mj4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

> Have your very first show in Scotland
> Have a Scottish wrestler that is well-known throughout the UK debut in a losing effort


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

*SORRY, GOLDBERG!*












-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

lesnar is always great on these pre tape video packages


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



notalius said:


> bruh .. that's the celtic park which can hold around 60k and that arena right now looks huge as fuck .. no way is that only 13k


It is, the SSE Hydro is a 13,000 seater arena (double checked). It's beautiful, it's oval shaped but completely round inside and it feels massive but there's loads of space. Been there loads of times for the commonwealth games, concerts etc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They're showing the video game version of the match..

:mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lesnar is always GOAT at these taped backstage promos :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Here is the sorry Goldberg and Lesnar don´t travel video package. Imagine the NFL scheduled a game in London and Brady and Manning said: Nah. We don´t do overseas.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

brock's mean face is still the scariest thing in the business


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The Scottish are getting screwed on the poor Raw set


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please Goldberg please let it be your last


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> They're showing the video game version of the match..


Totally out of place really given how "legit" this match si supposed to be.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sami Zayn :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I can't wait to see how that match goes down..

:heyman6


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. Did they cheer cause Sami walked in or cause she said she can´t be on Smackdown.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

emasculation time!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please Steph, burn that damn hat! Please!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Steph is a heel again for no reason tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait to see how that match goes down..
> 
> :heyman6


All things point to a disaster.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> How hilarious is it that out of all of the Wyatts, Strowman is actually being booked the best since the brand split..
> 
> :mj4


And the sad part is that I'm not even surprised.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Therapy said:


> emasculation time!!!!


Nailed it. :eyeroll


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh no, fuck this, she cannae fucking help herself.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm sorry Rusev, but Sami better be the one to win this match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

A video package & a backstage segment then another commercial ?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Stephanie being Stephanie.

And Sami Zayn without any witty replies lol. 

I Thought Del Rio dogging Sami was bad.

Sami stick up for yourself pls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sami vs Rusev


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Another day, another talent gets their balls cut off by Steph.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So they going to set up Zayn for the win and then he "betrays" Raw. Smackdown needs some talent and good for him.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> Not bad at all, but should've went with 'squirt,' IMO.


 This must be why sin Cara is legit kicking everyone's ass in the locker room


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why is Sami acting like Cpt. Jack Sparrow? with the gestures and stuff


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sami is one of the nicest guys around, so he has to be emasculated for no reason


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



scshaastin said:


> This must be why sin Cara is legit kicking everyone's ass in the locker room


Would love to see Strowman squash him..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The season finale of Total Bellas is already here ? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Rusev will lose to Sami now and will fight tonight without his beard?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Enzo and Cass with that festive pop!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> So Rusev will lose to Sami now and will fight tonight without his beard?


 We already lost the middle of it, his beard that is


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

These geeks wouldn't be above Kaientai on the card in the Attitude era :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Big Cass voice crack fpalm


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

it's been said that sami is wwe's version of larry david, i see it a little bit... for that reason I like him. why is there no larry david smiley? got 15 george costanza's, but no LD smh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The season finale of Total Bellas is already here ? :lol


Didn't it just start like 2 or 3 weeks ago?

WWE fans' attention spans so short that WWE makes their reality TV series' seasons a few weeks long..

:heyman6


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What the fuck is Enzo doing? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh, please give us some more Cesaro and Sheamus antics.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



scshaastin said:


> We already lost the middle of it, his beard that is


He shaved it completely as seen in recent live show picts.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The olden truth coming out!


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If you gonna give Cesaro a hitman gimmick, give him a damn gun.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Three numbers to describe your shtick Big Cass 1.88 rating


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Enzo has the worst running man I've ever seen. Real talk.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> *Didn't it just start like 2 or 3 weeks ago?*
> 
> WWE fans' attention spans so short that WWE makes their reality TV series' seasons a few weeks long..
> 
> :heyman6


Exactly what I thought :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh Glasgow crowd, you wouldn't be cheering him if you saw the filth they made Cesaro put on earlier lol.

I have to believe they made him. I HAVE TO BELIEVE lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I could've sworn there was just a commercial break 5-6 minutes ago lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> He shaved it completely as seen in recent live show picts.


 That was probably a good idea as it looked really freaking weird


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



The Power that Be said:


> These geeks wouldn't be above Kaientai on the card in the Attitude era :ha


Haha!

:dance


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

ok what the fuck is going on with the commercials


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

10 on 10 is going to be such a fucking clusterfuck at Survivor Series :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> Enzo has the worst running man I've ever seen. Real talk.


He ain't got sh*t on Melo or Fallon


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

For some reason, I always think Cesaro has a bath robe underneath his suit rather than wrestling gear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That Big Cass promo.

:mj4


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> ok what the fuck is going on with the commercials


75 / 25 booking In favor of commercials.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

'_Not at all...Nobody likes you._'

Cesaro's great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Cesaro is so damn fucking trash on the mic. It's such a shame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Gyros.

:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What joke did Sheamus make?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Based on this show, you would think almost everyone is over. Of course, Roman isn't, which is hilarious.

Outside of Jericho and Rollins, nobody cares about these geeks back in the states.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He ain't got sh*t on Melo or Fallon


Rhythm and flow. Both traits Enzo seriously lacks. :heyman6


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> I know. Still impressive. It's not like he just barely inches them out, he towers over all of them.


Think Vince is right and we need bigger guys.

I mean a guy like Randy, while lean built is 6'4", would he look more legit?

- Marik Swift


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

god i love sheamus and cesaro together, can we have a cesaro/sheamus vs jeriKO feud please?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"Shut up nerd"

Get these GEEKS out of here.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sheamus being funny.:heyman5


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Cesaro's fucking great right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Cesaro with that :buried

:damn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lmao These guys are just roasting each other


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

wut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What a segment.

:lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Red Rooster mention in 2016 LMAO


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

New Day!!!! Don't you dare be sour!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"shut up nerd" 

Does Gallows have an account on here?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Karl Anderson is above all of this trash, goddamn it!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****



validreasoning said:


> Shining stars beat goldust and r-truth
> 
> As exciting as it sounds, 1/4 of arena head to concessions while a few behind me chant 'this is awesome' and 'this is wrestling' during long headlock spots


Done the same and missed charlotte's entrance and promo. just got back into my seat soon as Bayley arrived.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

New Day as been watching Braveheart


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

EDIT


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This would actually be an okay segment if everyone wasn't so obviously waiting for their turn to speak.

Just makes it awkward.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

WTF New Day.:done


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

New Day really reaching GOAT level teams. Seriously.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

In before the SJWs cry cultural appropriation.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

AGNES!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> Karl Anderson is above all of this trash, goddamn it!


Didn't even get to speak !! fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Braveheart.

:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ok I hate New Day but these outfits are fucking gold!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i gotta say, casero makes sheamus sound like gold on the mic


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

IT'S A NEW DAY BRAVE(HEART), YESH IT IS! :dance

:evans at Francesca II's cousin Agnes making her heralded debut.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Cesaro look like he legit got mad for Sheamus accidentally hitting him :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Big E's facepaint.

:mj4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And playing the role of William Wallace, BIG E!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Cultural appropriation! 8*D


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Didn't even get to speak !! fpalm


Should be at Wrestle Kingdom 11 against Kushida or either Naito/Tanahashi.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

raw will win the tag match. guessing enzo and cass go over


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This segment is simply not doing it for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This type of cultural appropriation is VERY PROBLEMATIC!

I am disturbed and incredibly TRIGGERED by it!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Might as well pack it in now, that was the best thing we're gonna get tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Big E gets it done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Goldust being on the active roster these days is so damn random..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Watching it again on sky plus. Just seen myself at the start :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E killing it.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is RAW as terrible as it feels like it is?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Anderson and Gallows have been written out of this since their one geek line.. My god they are the worst train wreck in WWE


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Cesaro and Sheamus just can't get along :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Does anyone know what the fans are chanting?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ChicagoFit said:


> Is RAW as terrible as it feels like it is?


No. It's worse.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Thought Sheamus came out looking best of this whole segment.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Club should cost RAW the match and join smackdown, so they can get booked like a team.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ChicagoFit said:


> Is RAW as terrible as it feels like it is?


Honestly, the crowd is saving this show. Nothing terrible though....yet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Gallows just spit some real sh*t

"Grown men crying over a toy sword, this is the problem"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Club would get booked like shit anywhere in WWE. It's still WWE in case marks forgot..

:mj4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The Club just buried themselves.

Shame!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What's sad is....Gallows and Anderson can both actually talk....I don't. I don't understand what's happened with that team. They are really freaking good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Does anyone know what the fans are chanting?


I think it's "Scotland" in Goldberg's tune.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

oh brother that was so makeshift


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Still a New Day fan. 

Really enjoying Cesaro and Sheamus together as well.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> This type of cultural appropriation is VERY PROBLEMATIC!
> 
> I am disturbed and incredibly TRIGGERED by it!


What do you mean? There are 37,000 Black men and women in Scotland (less than 1% of the population)....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So they will job the Club to New Day again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DGenerationMC said:


> The Club just buried themselves.
> 
> Shame!


They've been dead and buried since they put their names on the dotted line..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Even though Anderson and Gallows was just talking, I really can see them turning on Team Raw and joining SD. It wouldn't be good for AJ, but Anderson and Gallows need AJ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ChicagoFit said:


> What do you mean? There are 37,000 Black men and women in Scotland (less than 1% of the population)....


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think it's "Scotland" in Goldberg's tune.


Thanks. Pretty creative...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Headliner said:


> Even though Anderson and Gallows was just talking, I really can see them turning on Team Raw and joining SD. It wouldn't be good for AJ, but Anderson and Gallows need AJ.


All. For. This.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Well, well... wonder who's taking the L in this tag match? :kobe6


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Headliner said:


> Even though Anderson and Gallows was just talking, I really can see them turning on Team Raw and joining SD. It wouldn't be good for AJ, but Anderson and Gallows need AJ.


I don't know. AJ being completely unbeatable due to his enforcers doesn't bug me. It'll give 1 extra leg to his eventual face turn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The eventual New Day/Enzo & Cass match is going to be so fucking over it's unreal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Anderson and Gallows have been so badly damaged by that New Day feud, its hard for me to even take them seriously now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> The eventual New Day/Enzo & Cass match is going to be so fucking over it's unreal.


WM..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So weird hearing the lack of a trombone being played during a New Day match. :chlol



Ham and Egger said:


> Cultural appropriation! 8*D












:troll


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Do anything that approaches smoothing and appealing to our national identity and we're all fucking over it. No matter how shit it might be or clearly pandering, we just don't give a fuck, small country mentality, it's going to pass lol. Even Sheamus got a pop for calling Enzo Rab C Nesbit lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That segment was so long :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> That segment was so long :lol


And we still have a long women segment to look forward to as they form their team...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Some dude in the 2nd row wearing a purple woman's wig.

:mj4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So would i corey, so would I, and i'm especially glad you have not forgotten your disdain for him lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The crowd is just deathly silent for all of this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> And we still have a long women segment to look forward to as they form their team...


Oh God, please don't remind me..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Byron is awful. Why even bring up Lesnar/Goldberg in the middle of a tag match? Idiot.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> I was being sarcastic


As was I.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nice botch.

:lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

crowd is dead than ninety percent of hilary votes.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lol can hardly recognize Kofi Kingston since he's wearing that outfit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Glasgow Spoiler Thread ***KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN HERE****

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ChicagoFit said:


> As was I.


Ah cool, my bad it is hard to tell sometimes on this medium


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Oh God, please don't remind me..


Maybe Mushmouth with loose dentures will delight us with one of her promos about being the "boss"...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol They actually won?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Have a 25 minute promo segment before the match, fellas...

:ha

Way to kill off the crowd.

:mj4

WWE is so smart..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh wow they won.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Well, shit! The Club got a W. :done


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Ah cool, my bad it is hard to tell sometimes on this medium


Your excellent, strategic use of ALL CAPS made the sarcasm clear to me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

How long have Truth and Goldy been a tag team now? Feels like forever and nothing ever happens with them..


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Who's the kid in the background?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> Who's the kid in the background?


Hornswaggle get re-hired?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Voting in this particular election..

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Goldberg vs Lesnar is so terribly predictable, we all know he aint going over Lesnar again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

how the fuck is this company even making money, its the absolute the drizzling shits


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why are The Shining Stars con artists? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Voting in this particular election..
> 
> :mj4


"Every vote counts" my ass.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Voting in this particular election..


You are all basically choosing the lesser of two evils. Which one that is...well...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



the_hound said:


> how the fuck is this company even making money, its the absolute the drizzling shits


Being the only national wrestling company in America and living off it's past on the Network..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> Oh, oh, fear not, i've looked at the spoilers, Glasgow did everything in their power to fucking ruin it lol.


Lol ok, without spoiling it to me, does the women's segment sound as entertaining/interesting as the tag teams' segment?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Damn, that arena looks sick from the outside, too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> How long have Truth and Goldy been a tag team now? Feels like forever and nothing ever happens with them..


The angle that lead to them forming began in January and was actually entertaining as well as developed. Then is concluded in May with them officially becoming a team and they've been comedy fodder ever since.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Byron has goosebumps awaiting the season finale of Total Bella's? :lmao and he and Cole acted super serious about it :lmao


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Trophies said:


> Why are The Shining Stars con artists?


Those Puerto Rico timeshares they were selling only existed in their minds. They swindled lot's of money from many, many foolish people including Ric Flair...

Edit: I'm being told Ric Flair is a penniless pauper and paid with a check from a Paul L.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"Mega Match" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I can't wait to see this match at SS for comedic purposes...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lesnar's backstage segments :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Lol ok, without spoiling it to me, does the women's segment sound as entertaining/interesting as the tag teams' segment?


Probably worse, but the crowd, god bless the crowd lol. some might not like it though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> How long have Truth and Goldy been a tag team now? Feels like forever and nothing ever happens with them..


They've been in this storyline since the Raw after the Royal Rumble back in January.

When they started showing us R-Truth/Goldust segments back at the time, I thought their tag team would be as entertaining as Booker T and Goldust. Booooooooy was I wrong lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This Goldberg Vs Brock Lesnar promo vid is gold.

So stoked.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The sit-down interviews with Lesnar are legit as fuck!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

How many video packages we get in one night for one match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait to see this match at SS for comedic purposes...


The levels of fail will be...


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> Lesnar's backstage segments :mark:


he makes even goldberg look like a sheep to the slaughter


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Its funny how Lesnar is only capable of speech in pre taped backstage interviews. Infront of live crowds he goes mute for some reason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> The levels of fail will be...


Can't wait.

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"No fucking mercy"

:brock


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Man Jericho is in great shape, good for him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lesnar/Goldberg brawl next week please :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

hopefully :brock4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I don't know Chris, what did happen to Sin Cara after he threw you around?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why does Brock get to curse? It would help other talents to sell other feuds if they could do that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Brock and Goldberg are going to be on the same episode? I didn't think part timers were allowed to be on the same episode of a show anymore...

Wow.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman even has his own dressing room :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I guess we will have a Rolleigns backstage segment then :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

OH SHIT SON, STROWMAN MADE THE LIST :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The way he said "Team Braun"

:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

All aboard Team Braun :mark: :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

These little Braun and Jericho interactions have been really great


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

First time RAW is in Glasgow and they sports entertain with endless talking segments which sound like a Survivor Series infomercial....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Braun is the lone wolf of the team like Corbin, alright.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

TEAM BRAUN! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Braun could actually get solidly over if they keep booking him right.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Its funny how Lesnar is only capable of speech in pre taped backstage interviews. Infront of live crowds he goes mute for some reason.


I guess he has trouble in front of crowds. He's not a people person after all.

All I watched from this show was Rollins' promo on YT. That was cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

KO just put Braun over more than all of the squash jobs he's done. Well done KO.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lol Jericho just writes Strowman's name on the list the moment he said "I'm on Team Braun."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> They've been in this storyline since the Raw after the Royal Rumble back in January.
> 
> When they started showing us R-Truth/Goldust segments back at the time, I thought their tag team would be as entertaining as Booker T and Goldust. Booooooooy was I wrong lol


Almost a full year.

:damn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ItsaNewDay said:


> These little Braun and Jericho interactions have been really great


The one with the list was hilarious :lol

Strowman really is going to be a star if booked correctly.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

My family is proud of our Scottish heritage. I've never been to Scotland. The whole family sits and watches Braveheart at Christmas every year. We drink Scotch. My uncle learned the bagpipes. My brother said they sound like hair clippers. We don't wear kilts. I don't think we're actually Scottish. Thank you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please don't have Rollins and Reigns become good buddies again, please don't do it. Even when Austin and Rock was both face they never acted like buddies, Austin always acted like he hated him. 

After all the shit Rollins has done Reigns is gonna forgive him and be brothers with him because Seth got betrayed by Triple H? Might i add Rollins was very willing to have Triple H cheat for him to win the title until Triple H turned on him so......yeah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Lol Jericho just writes Strowman's name on the list the moment he said "I'm on Team Braun."


This version of Jericho can have a decent segment with an unpainted wall..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Another "Emmalina" vignette. :lmao

Will she ever show up on TV?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:grin2:


Erik. said:


> The one with the list was hilarious :lol
> 
> Strowman really is going to be a star if booked correctly.


Its funny, now I understand what Vince saw in Braun. 

There's been a lot of monsters that have come and gone, but Braun just sticks out as someone who can actually be somebody.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Emma... :book


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Emma had better fucking debut in a bikini!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shining Stars. Yeesh. They are still a thing, I suppose..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Can't wait for Emma.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Another "Emmalina" vignette. :lmao
> 
> Will she ever show up on TV?


She'll probably be the 5th member of the Raw Women's team.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is gonna sound really misogynistic but unless Emma is wrestling in bikinis every week don't change her fucking gimmick. There was nothing wrong with it and her entrance/theme was cool as hell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This sexual objectification of Emmalina is NOT AMUSING and is a reflection of the TOXIC masculinity that permeates society at large.

This is why we absolutely NEED feminism to show these privileged white males that women are NOT to be sexualized.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shining Stars appear... fans in attendance leave for the restrooms/concessions. :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God WWE really drags out vignettes for debuting or returning wrestlers, they had those los matadors promos forever before they debuted, same with Shining Stars, same with Hawkins, they just drag them on and on and on and on. Play vignettes for one fucking month and then debut them or whatever, don't drag the shit out for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She'll probably be the 5th member of the Raw Women's team.


That'd be a good idea. Just feels like they've been airing those vignettes forever, though..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> The one with the list was hilarious :lol
> 
> Strowman really is going to be a star if booked correctly.


So no star.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Another "Emmalina" vignette. :lmao
> 
> Will she ever show up on TV?












lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> That'd be a good idea. Just feels like they've been airing those vignettes forever, though..


Absolutely agree, it's like "just debut already !"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The crowd is so quiet, you'd think Meltzer was there giving out star ratings.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is the goal in RAW to kill the crowd? Dear my I wouldn't be surprised if the main event gets no heat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It is funny how we get this womens revolution shit and here we got Emma coming back with a gimmick where its just "Look at my tits and ass in this bikini".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> lol


Wouldn't be surprised at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

SAVE_US.ADAMCOLE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Kudos to these guys for working the slowest match possible when they know they aren't the least bit over, either. Winning combo for a lively crowd...

:eyeroll


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I think the crowd just really respects Goldust.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Crowd clapping for get up and hot tag, so somebody can pin somebody already.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wouldn't be surprised if the next tag line for the Emmalina video is "Blood Runs Cold"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Primo and Emo will never be a thing unless they grow afros like their father Carlito. They just seem like bland stereotypes from Cuba or Mexico or Honduras or South America or Nigeria or South Africa...definitely south.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I don't know who I hate more, 'Sin Cara' or the Shining Stars..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Goldust really is in amazing shape. Fair play to him.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

You know, I actually like most wrestlers on the roster that most people despise one way or another.

Guys like Finn, New Day, or Baron, or even Tyler Breeze and Fandango.

But I think everyone can agree.

The Shining Stars are the worst fucking thing on TV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They are really out to kill the crowd aren't they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That tag match at SS looks trash as fuck..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm convinced Epico and Primo have some kind of dirt on Vince they'll release if they get fired. Theres no other explanation for them still being on the roster. Fucking Primo was around way back before Carlito even left ffs, he was there back in 2008 wasn't he? Has he ever been over in any gimmick he's had? No, so i just don't get it, he isn't good looking, he doesn't sell merch, he doesn't have a great body, he's boring as hell to watch wrestle, i just don't get it, theres nothing positive about him keeping on the roster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Women up next?

Piss break time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They are really out to kill the crowd aren't they?


Atmosphere was still decent at the show.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Good best part of Raw coming up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh joy, here comes the women's segment..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

MOAR Commercials...

Ugh.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Great, a fucking charlotte promo after a dead tag match.

RAW in Glasgow is a huge failure.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Ziggler Crüe said:


> This is gonna sound really misogynistic but unless Emma is wrestling in bikinis every week don't change her fucking gimmick. There was nothing wrong with it and her entrance/theme was cool as hell.


Here is a video of a Raw house show in London on November 4th 2016. Emma is in it. She appears around the 12 minute mark.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cvQK13iS768

It seems like Emma is mostly the same as she was before her injury. I really hope they don't change her too much for her Emmalina character. I thought she was perfect the way she was before. Hopefully, it's just a minor change to her attire.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Women up next?
> 
> Piss break time.


Most of us had the same idea, the queues for snacks and drinks was ridiculous long :maury


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> I'm convinced Epico and Primo have some kind of dirt on Vince they'll release if they get fired. Theres no other explanation for them still being on the roster. Fucking Primo was around way back before Carlito even left ffs, he was there back in 2008 wasn't he? Has he ever been over in any gimmick he's had? No, so i just don't get it, he isn't good looking, he doesn't sell merch, he doesn't have a great body, he's boring as hell to watch wrestle, i just don't get it, theres nothing positive about him keeping on the roster.


I don't even think its nepotism at this point, so I have no fucking idea either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This ****** Chrisley still hasn't come out of the closet?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Michael Cole's got heat :ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Does Michael Cole look older to you guys? Damn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why the fuck is Cole explaining the rules that have been in place for almost 30 years?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The Womens' SS match.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm just tired of one person dominating a division, we got New Day fucking killing and dominating the tag team division, we got Rollins being the focal point of the main event and fucking Charlotte has been the focal point of the womens division since her fucking debut on Raw. God damn give us a little rotation.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Can't wait to see how WWE edits this shitfest


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DGenerationMC said:


> Why the fuck is Cole explaining the rules that have been in place for almost 30 years?


More importantly why is he explaining them _now_?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The Queen! :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

there's stilll another fucking hour and ten minutes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Michael Cole's got heat :ha


He'll have heat forever. It's Michael Cole.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This segment should be interesting.....................


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"Peasants." What is this, the 1800's?

:heyman6


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why does Nia Jax have a PC Screensaver as her titantron ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Most physically dominating individual in the history of WWE? What?! Lol is he fucking nuts? Fuck off Cole you dick sucking bitch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nia Jax has come dressed as a tree.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Stephanie never does segments with the women anymore does she?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Micheal Cole always looks like he's about to have a stroke.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

nia jax looks like a shit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Can't wait to see how WWE edits this shitfest


They better not TBH.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Michael Cole's got heat :ha


He's gotten some of the loudest boo's at all of the WWE events I've been too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol at Jax fat suit.. Holy shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nia is the "most dominate individual in WWE history"?

Um, what?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I legitimately didn't know Alisha Fox was still with WWE


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Alicia Fox is still signed??!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The crowd is going wild for Alicia Fox :sleep


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Alicia Fox is like that person in school you always forget existed until they're standing right in front of you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Random face turn by alicia fox. Her turns are always random as hell. She's like the big show.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Here is a video of a Raw house show in London on November 4th 2016. Emma is in it. She appears around the 12 minute mark.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cvQK13iS768
> 
> It seems like Emma is mostly the same as she was before her injury. I really hope they don't change her too much for her Emmalina character. I thought she was perfect the way she was before. Hopefully, it's just a minor change to her attire.


That's reassuring. I thought they would turn her into some self absorbed model ditz or something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Whoa, where did Alicia come from? Haven't seen her on TV in quite some time? Random.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It's comical how much the Raw teams fail in comparison to SDL's.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Nia is the "most dominate individual in WWE history"?
> 
> Um, what?


Lol yeah that caught me off guard, what cause shes beaten a few local jobbers in badly paced matches where she botches half her shit? who the fuck thought it was a good idea or made sense in any for Cole to utter that line?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Alicia gets a bad rep, she's a solid hand to get the women over.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Inflatable botch!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bayley fucking sucks.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please don't tell me they edited the crowd reactions to her entrance.

Either way, it's sad.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Give us some Emma por favor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> The crowd is going wild for Alicia Fox :sleep


"You can hear 'em in the rafters, Maggle!"


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Was Alicia having a feud with Nia Jax last? What happened to that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Whoa, where did Alicia come from? Haven't seen her on TV in quite some time? Random.


She was at a kick-off match vs Nia Jax at Clash of Champions iirc.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

so over


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Charlotte needs to grab Bailey by the pussy and piledrive her ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bayley's mic work :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Baylay simplify cannot cut a promo


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Glasgow wants a hug.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

alicia fox still here :deanfpalm?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I literally hate this song so much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bayley just get on with it


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mugging of Cena said:


> *Charlotte needs to grab Bailey by the pussy* and piledrive her ass.


:trump


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bailey is completely overwhelmed, can't cut a promo to save her life.


LMFAO @ that little boo for carmela


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Crowd gives zero fucks :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is such an odd team. Geez, WWE..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bayley bombing in yet another promo, so fucking awkward, looks like Charlotte is covering her ears trying not to hear it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This song gets on my very final nerve.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Holy shit:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Crowd hyjacking, this is not doing anything for bailey either.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lol "these accents are terrible". Charlotte = GOAT


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It's like Charlotte isn't even there. Love it. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Yeah lol, they edited it, I was told hardly anyone could speak cause the crowd did this throughout the whole segment, chanted for bayley and sang this damn song lol.

edit, no still going lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nice to see that the Irish are still fans of Bayley even though WWE has tried really hard to kill her in America.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wow.. They are barely editing it.. I'm impressed..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

There's nothing you can do, Vince.

Just sit there and take it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Burying the fuck out of this show.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Fuck crowds like these.

Hijacking for the sake of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

There's someone in the crowd dressed as Ric Flair.

:lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

jesus this is a trainwreck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

WOULD THOSE IDIOTS SHUT THE FUCK UP! Holy shit shut the fuck up you fucking idiots.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The crowd doesn't give a fuck about this.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dana brooke is so hawt, jesus christ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Neither Charlotte or Bayley can cut a promo with this crowd


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And the wait for her return continues! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dana.

:mj4

The same genius who can't put her foot on the bottom rope when she pins someone..

fpalm


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:Bayley :bayley


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And the crowd goes... mute. :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sasha "ass cheeks" Banks kada


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If she can't get this promo under control, no one can :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh looks its Charlotte's personal bitch, the one who jobs to Charlotte in EVERY ppv title match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sasha.

:lmao

Oh, my God, this company.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Holy shit! Sasha has returned! No one expected this. What a return! :bahgawd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Good job, WWE. You brought this upon yourselves. :chlol

And poor Bae-na being left out in the cold even though she's finally starting to consistently rock attire that compliments her bangin' body. :serious:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm not really sure what to think about this segment. The Raw audience hasn't made this much noise since AJ/Cena first came face to face.

I'm not sure if Scotland just hates women wrestling or just hate creative for this segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Has there been anyone as shit as Bayley that has been as over?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sasha?????? WWE is so fucking stupid:lmao

Keep this chick off TV. You embarrassed her at HIAC. Don't put her in this lame shit.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The girls don't know how to shut up the crowd. They need 2 talk over this shit.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sasha is like if a spinner rim was a person.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Get those bitches out of my screen... Where is Goldberg?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh God lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

*What the hell are they singing!? :lmao*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It appears that Bayleys "Career suicide" is now officially over. Maybe they can officially in that thread now lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is Sasha wearing a wig? That shit looks like a wig.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The crowd burying the fuck out of all of the women still.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ChicagoFit said:


> Baylay simplify cannot cut a promo


That's her gimmick, being socially inept like her fans


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Props to Sasha for finally getting the crowd to stop.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Crowd wouldn't shit on people that can actually cut promos. Imagine a crowd doing this to Punk. Nope.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Called her Ashley.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Forced commercial break to save this disaster


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol :lol :lol This might be the most epic shitting on a segment a crowd has ever done.. Dat last minute "fuck this shit" editing to end the segment


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Damn Dana dropped weight again, every week she fluctuates, bih like a blow fish


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is one of the worst segments I have seen in a long long time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That entire segment was a disaster..

:lmao


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I don't understand this Bayley thing and why it's popular. Then again, I'm getting old and bitter like the Hitman. :bret


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

History was indeed made with that segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I like Scotland. They didn't take any of the women's division shit..


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Sasha wearing a wig? That shit looks like a wig.


It is a wig she bald af


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

crowd is unbearable with the hey bayley shit. it's one thing to do it when charlotte talks, but when bayley talks? bunch of stupid idiots


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DGenerationMC said:


> If she can't get this promo under control, no one can :lol


Do you mean Charlotte or Sasha Banks? Either way, I agree lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Worst segment of the year front runner.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God it can't be good to dye your hair that bright fucking pink every damn week, bitch is gonna be bald in a few years. If shes not already cause her hair is looking more and more like a wig to me.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The segment is the Bayley sing along lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> That entire segment was a disaster..
> 
> :lmao


i'm starting to think watching these trainwrecks is the "entertainment" part of the show, i legit laughed harder than for the comedy skits


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Every heel male wrestler in the backstage had to be thinking, "fuck, fuck, fuck-- why couldn't the audience give me that?"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Even without the crowd noise, I personally feel Alexa Bliss crushes any woman on the Raw roster on the mic. :kermit


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is so embarrassing by the WWE Crowd, hijacking a show like this is brutal and does nothing to help the women.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> i'm starting to think watching these trainwrecks is the "entertainment" part of the show, i legit laughed harder than for the comedy skits


I consider these segments the comedy aspect of the show..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nia JAx's theme song should just be stewie griffin playign the tuba.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

There really has been NOTHING worthwhile on this RAW apart from the opening segment and the Jericho/Owens/Braun backstage segment so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

WTF was that? 

:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Raw is literally Jericho, where would we be without him.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LOL at people here being mad at Bayley still being more over than 90% of the males and even funnier trying to act like her playing to and giving up to the crowd was bad promo work.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

How is every team from Raw facing each other in matches building towards the Survivor Series matches? So we're being shown that every Raw team is dysfunctional and can't work together? ok then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"Who could forget Nia swinging Alicia by her hair into the barricade?"

99% of the fanbase did Graves, because their storyline only lasted for 2 weeks before ending and never being reference again until tonight. :lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Does it really matter they made "history" if literally no one outside of the shrinking wrestling bubble cares?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh no, not that song again..


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nia and Dana in the same match? Oh god


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> There really has been NOTHING worthwhile on this RAW apart from the opening segment and the Jericho/Owens/Braun backstage segment so far.


thank god the main event should be good... seriously if they manage to fuck that up they have no business running a wrestling company


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I love it when the crowd trolls Charolette


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mister Sinister said:


> Every heel male wrestler in the backstage had to be thinking, "fuck, fuck, fuck-- why couldn't the audience give me that?"


Exactly. I love the tears in here. I guess Bayley has what you smarks always cry about nobody has in WWE anymore: Charisma.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



frankthetank91 said:


> It is a wig she bald af


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The winner of the bout is commercials again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I actually welcome a commercial break here. Never thought I'd say that. That match has started out terribly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Another commercial?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol Nia Jax looks like she's dressed up as a networks PC way to appeal to the black community when filming a new power rangers movies. :lol Dat outfit...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ElTerrible said:


> LOL at people here being mad at Bayley still being more over than 90% of the males and even funnier trying to act like her playing to and giving up to the crowd was bad promo work.


More over than 90% of the males is a stretch, she's over sure but the crowd was chanting the song just to continuously chant it after the first time or so. If she was more over than 90% of the males than they would've actually let her talk when she was trying her hardest to do so.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***






My video of Dar's debut tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Btw good little promo by Nia Jax, too. Everybody in that segment looked good except for that TMZ reporter Alicia Fox.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I seriously feel like dropping a nuke on that fucking crowd, its so fucking annoying hearing that goddamn song or whatever it is over and over again, give it a fucking rest already. If you wanna shit on the women chant CM Punk, just shut up with that god awful song.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nia looks like she doesn't even want to be there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mordecay said:


>


GOD DAMN THATS SCARY! Holy shit the bitch is bald, i knew all that pink dye in her hair every week would do it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ElTerrible said:


> Exactly. I love the tears in here. I guess Bayley has what you smarks always cry about nobody has in WWE anymore: Charisma.


It's popular to hate her now apparently. Just let the geeks have their cry man. :bayley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What I would give for them to end this match during the commercial break.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I like Sasha and I like Bayley and I like Charlotte. I don't like Nia Jax, but she's unique because she's chubby. I don't like Dana Brooke in a bad way in that she proves that X-Pac heat is a real fucking thing. I barely notice that Alicia Fox exists.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I just want to see Sami Zayn vs Rusev and the Fatal 5-Way main event already.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol When Dana flexes her muscles and her arms muscle tone doesn't change at all from when at rest


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh get this over with already.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Nia looks like she doesn't even want to be there.


Isn't that a coincidence? I don't want her there either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> I just want to see Sami Zayn vs Rusev and the Fatal 5-Way main event already.


Wow. I forgot about the Zayn match. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The fatal 5 way isn't gonna get much time is it ? We've still got Rusev v. Zayn to sit through.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Isn't that a coincidence? I don't want her there either.


Me neither. Don't think we're the only ones, either..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

END THIS MATCH.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> I just want to see Sami Zayn vs Rusev and the Fatal 5-Way main event already.


totally forgot about zayn vs rusev


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This match still going.

:ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



JDP2016 said:


>


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So many botches.. I lost count.. Holy shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Therapy said:


> :lol When Dana flexes her muscles and her arms muscle tone doesn't change at all from when at rest


Lol my thoughts exactly. It made sense back when she first came to NXT and actually had some muscles left. But now she has no muscle tone at all so the flexing makes no sense, might as well have Owens flex as well cause it would make as much sense.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Jesus christ, THATS what you call a hot tag..

Every babyface male/female needs to take notes


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mordecay said:


>


:damn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Charlotte must have the most vicious boot of all time to knock out Nia.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Fox and Brooke are so bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Way to book your champions, WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Thank God.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Charlotte losing in every Raw match and winning in every ppv match is getting real old.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I feel sexist or like a creep, but I constantly picture all of the women naked while they wrestle and I can't stop. Nia Jax has lots of cottage cheese, by the way.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

5 on 5 ?!?! Then why are they're 6 ppl on each team ?!?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I can't take seriously Charlotte being taken out by Bayley's finisher.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Well at least Raw advanced some stories between Charlotte, Nia, Bayley and Sasha. These other two are completely useless.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Lol my thoughts exactly. It made sense back when she first came to NXT and actually had some muscles left. But now she has no muscle tone at all so the flexing makes no sense, might as well have Owens flex as well cause it would make as much sense.


Yup... She wants to be Beth Phoenix so bad.. Beth kept her tone tight though.. She was legit a brick shit house of a woman.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is that Jimmy Jacobs in the background?

Probably still writing songs about Lacey, that bastard.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Braun is pretty decent on the mic, way better than he should be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DGenerationMC said:


> Is that Jimmy Jacobs in the background?
> 
> Probably still writing songs about Lacey, that bastard.


It sure is.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Great night for Bayley. No way she's not the sole survivor at SS.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowmans delivery is damn good. 

:mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte losing in every Raw match and winning in every ppv match is getting real old.


Her dad made a career of losing on weekly shows and then winning every PPV title match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> :damn


Damm is right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Good backstage segment there. They actually developed a sub-plot in a storyline.

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:maury the bitterness ITT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> Strowmans delivery is damn good.
> 
> :mark:


He is good and his voice matches his look quite well. I think he'll have a nice run.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Braun is pretty decent on the mic, way better than he should be.


c'mon now, he barely said anything


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> It sure is.


Would've been so cool if Jimmy started killing that other guy with a spike while blood came down from the ceiling. And of course The Man wouldn't notice it behind him :rollins


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is good that finally Strowman is talking, the days of silent monsters are over, and he is not even a foreigner.

Only Brock Lesnar can get away with it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Good backstage segment there. They actually developed a sub-plot in a storyline.
> 
> HOLY CRAP.


Intriguing the whole Rollins being promised some "future opportunities". I wonder what's up. Also will be nice to see this Braun/Rollins tension play out in the match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Its more than obvious Raw's women team is winning, because they wont wanna tarnish Charlotte's precious ppv streak. They could still say shes undefeated in singles match or in title matches but they wont.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> c'mon now, he barely said anything


He doesn't have to say much for words to have an impact. His delivery is d*mn good and he has the voice to match his persona.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please don't fuck Strowman over. 

Please don't fuck Strowman over. 

Please don't fuck Strowman over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Its more than obvious Raw's women team is winning, because they wont wanna tarnish Charlotte's precious ppv streak. They could still say shes undefeated in singles match or in title matches but they wont.


Raw women is the most guaranteed win of all elimination matches in my view.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Intriguing the whole Rollins being promised some "future opportunities". I wonder what's up. Also will be nice to see this Braun/Rollins tension play out in the match.


Wanted to tell you about that segment earlier. They actually developed a sub-plot and furthered this storyline alittle bit. A small miracle.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> He is good and his voice matches his look quite well. I think he'll have a nice run.


Until the Roman Empire conquers him.


Blee Dat.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I never thought I'd actually find myself being entertained by Braun Strowman.

Edit: Come to think about it, I never thought I'd be entertained by Sheamus either. What the fuck is going on with me?? Lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol Village.. Lana knows how to work a hot smark crowd...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lana rocking that tartan Clueless style.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Therapy said:


> :lol When Dana flexes her muscles and her arms muscle tone doesn't change at all from when at rest


Thank you for pointing out that Dana Brooke and myself have something in common!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> I never thought I'd actually find myself being entertained by Braun Strowman.
> 
> Edit: Come to think about it, I never thought I'd be entertained by Sheamus either. What the fuck is going on with me?? Lol


They're both actually being booked to their strengths..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Did Lana just call them "America"? lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i stopped watching..after many many years of watching wwe, i might walk away ;(


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

She called them Americans :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Its more than obvious Raw's women team is winning, because they wont wanna tarnish Charlotte's precious ppv streak. They could still say shes undefeated in singles match or in title matches but they wont.


Her record is in PPV title matches, she lost in a tag match at Battleground I think and she was the one who submitted, so she can lose


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shut up and give me Sami!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rusev is having a facial hair crisis.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lana doesn't know where she is and they didn't edit it out.

:lmao

I love it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ziggler being a face I imagine Rusev is likely winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rusev looks awful without the beard. Wow. Amazing how that changes his entire look so much for the worse.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i like rusev way more than zayn, but i can live the rest of my life without seeing rusev vs ziggler again


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That jacket and hat does Sami no favors at all, looks like some average Joe taxi driver hopped the barricade..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Woof. Lets hope this match picks up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Has Rusev had a great singles match thus far into his WWE run ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rusev looks like such a CAW without the facial hair


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

hey guys I just noticed something


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That's it I'm muting my TV I can't take this crowd F**kin dweebs


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Clean shaven Rusev = :tripsscust

Bring back the beard, RU-RU! 



Therapy said:


>


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> Rusev looks like such a CAW without the facial hair


He looks like one of the default templates :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wish they would just get on with it already..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dominos has really racist advertising. Why do they show only white people eating salad?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Just started raw . God how AWFUL is Stephaine McMahon ! Wtf is that annoying cunt mad at!???


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I should've got a DVR lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Long ass commercial break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Way too many predictable matches at SS for my liking, Goldberg vs Lesnar we all know whos winning that, Raw women vs SD women we all know whos winning that, Ziggler vs ??? We all know the IC title aint going to Raw. Raw's top singles guys vs SD's top singles guys, lol Raw has Reigns, Rollins, Owen's, Jericho, and Strowman whos in an undefeated monster push right now, doesn't take a geniuses to figure that one out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I wish they'd have left this a surprise at Survivor Series.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I want Sami to win this only because I want to see the dynamics between him and Ziggler in a face vs face match.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Watching Lana worth the wait.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sami is going to lose by submission isn't he


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This match has been disappointing thus far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795831723992883200


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

if only the rock would just interfere and rockbottom mick foley right now while he's away from RAW..talk about stealing the show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm thinking Sami is taking this.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I want Sami to win this only because I want to see the dynamics between him and Ziggler in a face vs face match.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Watching Lana worth the wait.



I think the crowd will be hotter for Dolph Ziggler vs Sami Zayn too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Has Rusev had a great singles match thus far into his WWE run ?


I guess not :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I guess not :lol


I enjoyed his match with Reigns


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rusev is king of the thigh slap


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Imagine if we got Ziggler-Rusev AGAIN :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I wish Rusev would wear kickpads, it just looks weird when a wrestler with standard wrestling boots does a head kick like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They really need to stop with the corny red lights on the crowd.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> I think the crowd will be hotter for Dolph Ziggler vs Sami Zayn too.


I think the crowd will be hotter for Smackdown-the flagship show.:jet5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> I enjoyed his match with Reigns


Me too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Fuck yes!!! :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

wow that finish was random.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> I enjoyed his match with Reigns


Understandable, would you call it a great match though ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Has Rusev had a great singles match thus far into his WWE run ?


His matches with Cena at Fastlane '15 and WM 31, as well as his match with Swagger at SummerSlam '14 are probably his best ones.

He also has a decent match with Big E at MITB '14. :draper2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i'm out for the night, i'm done. g'night


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I guess not :lol


I can't think of anything that I would consider "great", but he had at least one good match with Cena on PPV...maybe 2.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Could be a pretty good match up with Ziggler and Sami. Rusev stuck in a limbo it seems.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Zayn wins.

So it makes less sense as to why they didn't keep this a surprise considering Survivor Series is in Canada..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Terrible finish.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

you have to be kidding me..everyone dies trying to beat Rusev..Sami Zayn walks through him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Finally, the main event.

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Poor, Rusev.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Understandable, would you call it a great match though ?


Meh - I'm sure someone out there would have thought so.

I happen to like Rusev's matches. I don't think he's been in a feud that's allowed a GREAT match. He's a good worker, much like Sheamus is but without that ELITE opponent, he isn't going to be having matches that are talked about for years.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I can't wait for WWE BRAGGING RIGHTS 2016!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wasn't the Ziggler title match an open challenge? Anyone in the back technically should have been able to answer it and they should have saved the opponent for a surprise, thats what an open challenge usually means, we don't know whos gonna answer it until the match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> His matches with Cena at Fastlane '15 and WM 31, as well as his match with Swagger at SummerSlam '14 are probably his best ones.
> 
> He also has a decent match with Big E at MITB '14. :draper2


Yeah I remember the Fastlane match being pretty solid, probably his best match.



I drink and I know things said:


> I can't think of anything that I would consider "great", but he had at least one good match with Cena on PPV...maybe 2.


Yeah, 1 or 2 with Cena but nothing great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rusev has been on his back recently more than a female porn star.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The only way I could tell WWE that this show is crap? Change the damn channel and lower the rating. Thank you for giving me a descent monday night football game NFL!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't the Ziggler title match an open challenge? Anyone in the back technically should have been able to answer it and they should have saved the opponent for a surprise, thats what an open challenge usually means, we don't know whos gonna answer it until the match.


He issued an open challenge. Foley picked Zayn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

When a match with two jobbers will probably steal the show at Survivor Series


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> Meh - I'm sure someone out there would have thought so.
> 
> I happen to like Rusev's matches. I don't think he's been in a feud that's allowed a GREAT match. He's a good worker, much like Sheamus is but without that ELITE opponent, he isn't going to be having matches that are talked about for years.


I don't have a problem w/ Rusev matches either, I can see where you're coming from with the feud thing though. I wouldn't say Sheamus needs an elite opponent though, Sheamus can pull out some great sh*t. I remember he gave Big Show a hell of a match a few years back :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mordecay said:


> When a match with two jobbers will probably steal the show at Survivor Series


Well that should say more about Lesnar and Goldberg who are supposed to be the greatest thing ever or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Total Bellas.

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I don't have a problem w/ Rusev matches either, I can see where you're coming from with the feud thing though. I wouldn't say Sheamus needs an elite opponent though, Sheamus can pull out some great sh*t. I remember he gave Big Show a hell of a match a few years back :lol


Actually, you're right with regards to the Big Show match. Very very good match. Besides that though, I can't really remember any matches not with any elite workers that I remember him having that was particularly memorable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nice second pop of the night for Seth-o.

:mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wait, why is the Duke of Wellstington wearing that silly hat?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ok enough Lesnar/Goldberg already let's get this main event going.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't the Ziggler title match an open challenge? Anyone in the back technically should have been able to answer it and they should have saved the opponent for a surprise, thats what an open challenge usually means, we don't know whos gonna answer it until the match.



WWE realized they were raising the expectations, and that people would thought that some big star would return or debut , so they just killed any expectation for the match.

Is clear that both Rusev and Miz will interfere in the match, Miz to continue his feud with Dolph and Rusev to start his with Sami.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The Man! :mark:

Someone hit me with the skeleton guitar gif!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

My gut tells me that there will be a Smackdown invasion on Raw next week. Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon are scheduled to appear.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lesnar/Goldberg next week? Daniel Bryan on Raw? A possible Smackdown invasion? 

Next weeks Raw sounds like it could promising.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

crowd kinda dead there


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rollins not doing this for free, I like this subplot they added, intriguing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nice of them to FINALLY put BOTH part timers on the same episode.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rollins really needs a theme that opens with his laugh :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Jojo's voice really isn't appealing as a ring announcer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> Actually, you're right with regards to the Big Show match. Very very good match. Besides that though, I can't really remember any matches not with any elite workers that I remember him having that was particularly memorable.


And that could be going back to your original point how Rusev hasn't been alloded to work with a lot of elite workers. Whereas Sheamus has worked with tons of elite workers so it may seem that way.

Y2J AGAIN WITH THE BIGGEST POP !!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Roman enters last well Duh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Rollins not doing this for free, I like this subplot they added, intriguing.


It can be done. They can book. They're just so fucking lazy these days. Infuriating.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I think Vince was obsessed with Cass for a bit but then discovered Strowman and decided he looked like more of a MONSTER and pushed him instead. Which is good because I like Enzo and Cass together.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

roman sells avon.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Look whos entering last....

And some still ask who is the face of the brand.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



I drink and I know things said:


> I can't wait for WWE BRAGGING RIGHTS 2016!!!


Thank Christ someone else noticed. :hayden3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Gotta have THE guy come out last... :eyeroll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So have WWE turned everyones titantron into just their names flashing on the tron? I just noticed when everyone was coming out none of them had any footage of them in action, it was just their names infornt of a graphic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Them fucking boos :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> My gut tells me that there will be a Smackdown invasion on Raw next week. Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon are scheduled to appear.


Not a terrible idea. They need to build this SD vs Raw feud with some intensity.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> Gotta have THE guy come out last... :eyeroll


Well, at least the MAN came out first :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Reigns wants to save Seth.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ok let's go!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> Gotta have THE guy come out last... :eyeroll


Got a problem with that?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Graves kind of confirmed Jericho is leaving this summer.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is the new Hogan/Andre :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Damn, Strowman is huge.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lol wwe expecting some big cheers with Reigns and Strowman staring off at each other, and they get crickets lol with Reigns standing there expecting some big reaction.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

seth cleaning house in the background during roman and brawn staredown was fucking hilarious


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If you know Vince, he intended that stare down between Roman and Strowman to get a rather big reaction.

It didn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Seth getting the table out.

:mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman fucking over :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman should win this, he is the one who needs the the win to validate his character.

All the other are former world champions who will not gain nothing from this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They were clearly expecting some big moment and reaction with that Reigns/Braun stare down...it didn't go as expected.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God, another commercial.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Hyping Strowman vs. Corbin in classic Vince fashion. "Can you imagine these two BEHEMOTHS, these two MONSTERS going at it?" The 80's are over and monster matches are usually really bad and most fans don't give a fuck about them now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> They were clearly expecting some big moment and reaction with that Reigns/Braun stare down...it didn't go as expected.


Just shows how stupid Vince is - nothing Reigns is involved with is over.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Strowman should win this, he is the one who needs the the win to validate his character.
> 
> All the other are former world champions who will not gain nothing from this.


well KO could use some more credibility tbh


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Reigns and Strowman got a mild reaction. Strowman is not someone people want to see Vince. Have Reigns stare down someone important


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> They were clearly expecting some big moment and reaction with that Reigns/Braun stare down.


I can just picture Vince in Gorilla going "Oh here it comes the staredown here it is its gonna get a huge reaction this is why we've built Strowman up..... what?! Come on damn it cheer for them! God damn it! god damn it!".


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Staredown backfired? Cool.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Anyone notice that on Raw the women are treated like the crusierweights and they are like look they can wrestle but on SD with Becky and Bliss (queen) it is like look you know they can wrestle and they are going to go out and show you.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



I drink and I know things said:


> Hyping Strowman vs. Corbin in classic Vince fashion. "Can you imagine these two BEHEMOTHS, these two MONSTERS going at it?" The 80's are over and monster matches are usually really bad *and most fans don't give a fuck about them now*.


And that's why a monsters match (Lesnar vs Goldberg) will main event Survivor Series...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I feel like Roman and Seth are going to put Braun through the table...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lots of clotheslines from Strowman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman is fucking great.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shesh people get over the fuckin stare down . Your talking about it more than the announcers


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please book Strowman over in this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh shit that knee from Rollins was fucking vicious looking.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I swear, everyone gets better when they're not with Bray.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They are doing a great job presenting Braun on the match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> And that's why a monsters match (Lesnar vs Goldberg) will main event Survivor Series...


At least they had a classic at WM XX. If they can have half the caliber match they had back then, it will be a modern masterpiece


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ugh.. Suicide dives are spammed way to fucking much...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ugh i'm just waiting for the inevitable Rollins and Reigns moment where one has to help the other, and i'm gonna hate it "Oh i'm a face now so we must be friends again thats the rules".


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Now theres a proper stare down with Rollins and Reigns. Fans ate that up because they are 2 wrestlers people care about


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

No care for Reigns/Rollins stare down either.

I wonder what the problem is..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Y2J chants... :cool2


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Seeing Strowman destroy everyone in this match is really enjoyable to me....

And he's actually not bad at selling it seems lol.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is sad how easily Owens gets overshadowed not only by his opponents by also his partner (manager?).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Raw team doing a good job of showing Smackdown HOW to take down Strowman. Good booking WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Some good story-telling in this match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> No care for Reigns/Rollins stare down either.
> 
> I wonder what the problem is..


Lol yep. Notice how they popped for Seth's suicide dive moments after?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Goddamn it Roman, I WANT MORE SUPERMAN PUNCHES! MORE, DAMN IT! :vince5



SAMCRO said:


> So have WWE turned everyones titantron into just their names flashing on the tron? I just noticed when everyone was coming out none of them had any footage of them in action, it was just their names infornt of a graphic.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> No care for Reigns/Rollins stare down either.
> 
> I wonder what the problem is..


:eyeroll

People did care about it. Did you not hear them?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Y2J so over.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So... I don't expect SDL to book their guys in a Fatal 5-Way tomorrow night. Right?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Even that cannonball to Reigns got no reaction.

What a champion!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



wwe9391 said:


> Now theres a proper stare down with Rollins and Reigns. Fans ate that up because they are 2 wrestlers people care about


You mean they care about Seth, cause they gave no reaction to Reigns and Strowman, if they cared about Reigns they'd react for him going against Strowman as well as if to say they wanna see him conquer Strowman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



wwe9391 said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> People did care about it. Did you not hear them?


No. 

Hence why I posted that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Strowman wears funny trousers. Why is the crotch a different color? It makes me think he had a potty mishap.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And that's why its The Kevin Owens Show! >

Until that sexting pervert Rollins ruined everything for Jerichowens. :rivers


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I still dunno why people don't like face Rollins, this is the most I've liked him in over 2 years lol

I LOATHED the coward heel character...and not in a good heel way.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Was Strowman taking a nap on the table? :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I dislike this CM Punk-esque tendency when the heels interacts with the crowds trying to get boos? cheers?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

KO is the GOAT, his never ending feud with signs is great


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I haven't been able to watch all of it, but has Raw been that bad that the crowd is this dead for the main event?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Trophies said:


> Was Strowman taking a nap on the table? :lol


Off camera probably looked like this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lmao Reigns/Strowman got no reaction and Reigns/Rollins got a small reaction.

This match is fun though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Cipher said:


> I still dunno why people don't like face Rollins, this is the most I've liked him in over 2 years lol
> 
> I LOATHED the coward heel character...and not in a good heel way.


A few people on here don't for mark war reasons, but they know he gets pops and chants just fine, thus far. They know..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I love the one guy chanting "this is awesome" with his one buddy halfheartedly joining him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Y2J getting chants for pulling the ref ! :lol I love it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Good booking towards Strowman to be fair. Though really, he should be going over and winning this match.

Still potential fucking star though :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And of course Rollins has lost his wristbands, would he just wear the gloves again? Cause its obvious those wristbands are flimsy and can't hold up in any kind physical altercation.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> You mean they care about Seth, cause they gave no reaction to Reigns and Strowman, if they cared about Reigns they'd react for him going against Strowman as well as if to say they wanna see him conquer Strowman.


No they do care about Reigns, but it takes 2 to tango. If it was Rollins Strowman stare down there would be 0 reaction for that as well cause of Braun. It has to be the right 2 guys in a stare down for them to make noise. Reigns vs Rollins was a good pair as both men the fans are invested in weather they like them or not.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Man the crowd is dead as fuck for this match. Literally 2 people chanting. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Architect-Rollins said:


> I haven't been able to watch all of it, but has Raw been that bad that the crowd is this dead for the main event?


RAW has been abysmal tonight. No wonder the crowd is nearly dead by now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Owens pins Jericho...ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> RAW has been abysmal tonight. No wonder the crowd is nearly dead by now.


Ah. Makes sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That Y2J/KO split tease !!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Yeah. Roman looked super duper strong there, Vince. Great job.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ehh didn't like that finish but match was good. Great story telling in the match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That was awful. Way to make your champion look strong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Hilarious finish to a shit show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That was a great finish.

and no one looked weak.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Heheh :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Very good story-telling in that match and no one looks weak coming out of it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Rollins has to....HAS TO stop doing the pedigree. Looks like shit and it's killing him.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Noooooooooooo!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Pffff...so forced that final spot.

Well at least he is teh champion of teh brand but to me Strowman needed the win, until now he has faced only local jobbers, and No.Chin.Music.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Rollins has to....HAS TO stop doing the pedigree. Looks like shit and it's killing him.


What's funny is while the one to Jericho was the worst he's ever done, the one before it was his best. Not pretty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Really fun match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God they make it seem like Owens can never get a win on his own, tired of this pathetic chicken heel coward shit they pull with every god damn top heel. Oh this time Owens only won by accident because of Rollins and Reigns, at HIAC he need Jericho, when he won the title he needed triple H's interference, its fucking bullshit.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MEMS said:


> Rollins has to....HAS TO stop doing the pedigree. Looks like shit and it's killing him.


He could always do the Yakuza Kick or the STF. 

(cause his attire reminded me of Masahiro Chono's)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Architect-Rollins said:


> I haven't been able to watch all of it, but has Raw been that bad that the crowd is this dead for the main event?


Nah, the crowd is vocal. They're popping for Chris Jericho, Seth Rollins, and Kevin Owens in the main event. It was a good match too. Easily the match of the night


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

All men played their roll perfect in that match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MEMS said:


> Rollins has to....HAS TO stop doing the pedigree. Looks like shit and it's killing him.


He will once he is done with Triple H as he has said himself.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> He will once he is done with Triple H as he has said himself.


I'm like 95% sure Balor is winning the Rumble, but if not, my other guess is that Rollins wins the Rumble and HHH turns on KO and wins the Universal title. KO vs HHH at Roadblock and Rollins and HHH at WM.

Just my guess anyways. I think Balor is a lock.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Cipher said:


> I'm like 95% sure Balor is winning the Rumble, but if not, my other guess is that Rollins wins the Rumble and HHH turns on KO and wins the Universal title. KO vs HHH at Roadblock and Rollins and HHH at WM.
> 
> Just my guess anyways. I think Balor is a lock.


Jericho has a good chance to win the rumble and him and ko finish their feud at wm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Entertaining match, but I didn't like the finish.

It made no sense with how KO fell and Roman fell out of the ring on his own.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Highlights of Raw:

- Stephanie McMahon/Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Roman Reigns/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins opening segment

- Brian Kendrick/Noam Dar post-match segment

- Enzo & Cass/the Club/Golden Truth/Cesaro & Sheamus/New Day segment

- The promo package for Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar 

- Jeri-KO/Braun Strowman backstage segment

- Sami Zayn's victory to become the #1 contender for Dolph Ziggler's IC title at Survivor Series

- Seth Rollins/Braun Strowman backstage segment (added in thanks to a helpful poster) 

- Seth Rollins vs Braun Strowman vs Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Stephanie McMahon/Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Roman Reigns/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins opening segment
> 
> ...


Also don't forget Rollins backstage segment with Charly Caruso and Braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Also don't forget Rollins backstage segment with Charly Caruso and Braun


Jimmy Jacobs was in the background, too.

AoTF making an appearance on WWE TV.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I actually liked that bit early in the match where Jericho/Owens jump on Rollins out of the ring and they are beating him down and Reigns has that brotherly instinct kick in and feels like helping Rollins but Braun blocks his path.

It was a simple and nice touch without overdoing things.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Also don't forget Rollins backstage segment with Charly Caruso and Braun


Ah, thank you! That was good too. I just added that to my Highlights List for Raw


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

There is no way you can watch raw live. You must DVR it. The commercials and the bore go by so quick .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> I actually liked that bit early in the match where Jericho/Owens jump on Rollins out of the ring and they are beating him down and Reigns has that brotherly instinct kick in and feels like helping Rollins but Braun blocks his path.
> 
> It was a simple and nice touch without overdoing things.


I didn't think WWE was capable of accomplishing something without over-doing it anymore. Kudos to them for finally showing that they can accomplish a goal without overdoing it. It took them awhile to show us.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> There is no way you can watch raw live. You must DVR it. The commercials and the bore go by so quick .


There is indeed a lot of bore to sit through on the show. On this particular RAW there were really only four things I cared about:

- The Opening segment with Steph and the five men
- Backstage segment with Braun/Owens/Jericho
- Backstage segment with Rollins/Caruso/Braun
- Main event match

The crowd was in great spirits during the opening segment and rather weak by the time the main event came. It really is a chore to sit through it all to get to the interesting bits.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Seems to be an unpopular opinion around these parts, but I very much enjoyed babyface Rollins again tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> I didn't think WWE was capable of accomplishing something without over-doing it anymore. Kudos to them for finally showing that they can accomplish a goal without overdoing it. It took them awhile to show us.


Yes and they also did a good job with it at the end of RAW last week. I like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> There is no way you can watch raw live. You must DVR it. The commercials and the bore go by so quick .


It is tough. Blame USA Network for being dumb enough to pay WWE $32 Million for the 3rd hour of Raw alone.

:mj4



Dolorian said:


> Yes and they also did a good job with it at the end of RAW last week. I like it.


Absolutely. Also, I wasn't just referring to the match thing. But also for developing some sub-plots going into SS. A possible Braun/Rollins future confrontation mini-feud AND whatever Rollins was promised in the future to join team Raw. Those are some developments right there that we don't get very often these days. Sub-plots going into PPVs and things promised for the future seems like stuff that would be way above current day WWE Creative's pay-grade, but they actually gave us some stuff. Madness!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ShowStopper said:


> Jimmy Jacobs was in the background, too.
> 
> AoTF making an appearance on WWE TV.
> 
> :mark:


So I guess this can't happen, can it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Omega_VIK said:


> So I guess this can't happen, can it?


Pure insanity, but FUN.

:lmao


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Nah, the crowd is vocal. They're popping for Chris Jericho, Seth Rollins, and Kevin Owens in the main event. It was a good match too. Easily the match of the night


Wasn't the same for absolutely everyone for the past 10 years? Only few exceptions as Brock i guess..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

After Raw segment in Glasgow featuring Seth, Enzo & Cass, KO, and Jericho. Pretty good stuff all around.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Architect-Rollins said:


> After Raw segment in Glasgow featuring Seth, Enzo & Cass, KO, and Jericho. Pretty good stuff all around.


Lol great segment! Now that's how you send the crowd home happy. All 5 of those men know how to entertain the fans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Architect-Rollins said:


> After Raw segment in Glasgow featuring Seth, Enzo & Cass, KO, and Jericho. Pretty good stuff all around.


That was fun, really good segment!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Only 87 pages? This is probably a sign that this week's show might have an all time record low rating.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Architect-Rollins said:


> Seems to be an unpopular opinion around these parts, but I very much enjoyed babyface Rollins again tonight.


Don't worry, I'm in love with face Seth. In fact, my 'Seth Freakin' Rollins' shirt just arrived this morning 


Also, I just noticed that The Shield's shirt is back on WWEShop lol, a year and a half after it was taken off. It's listed as a 'retro' shirt now though :lol


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Roman is an idiot right? He superman punches Owens and then just runs away for no apparent reason to let Owens win instead of trying to pin him.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Eh, I laughed at some of the stuff on this week's RAW. Enjoyed the opening promo and everything Jeri-KO including their backstage segment with Braun Stroman. No clue how to feel about Noam Dar losing in his hometown and debut. Can't predict when the WWE does this kind of stuff. Wonder if Brian Kendrick is going to feud with him now. Nice to see Sin Cara and Jericho in the same show. Heard about their backstage altercation. 

I liked the New Day cosplaying as Braveheart soldiers with Big E reciting Mel Gibson's speech. This whole segment had some nice bantering. That Divas promo was kinda brutal to watch with the fans taking over with their chants. I thought it was annoying but hey, the fans pay to get in and do what they want. I didn't pay attention much to the match that followed. Poor Rusev lost to Sami Zayn for a shot at the IC Title. I hate his booking but Lana was hot. That Fatal Five-Way match was all over the place. It was alright and can't complain with Kevin Owens winning.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sooooooo obvious they're doing The Shield reunion at Survivor Series. Ambrose is the only babyface on the SD team and Rollins and Reigns the only faces on Raw. Something is gonna go down where someone on SD, probably AJ turns on Dean and Rollins and Reigns have his back and Styles goes through the announce table


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I recordered Raw and fast forward through all of the filler stuff so here it is.

Good

Stephanie McMahon gracing us with her presence
Queen Charlotte outshining all of the peasants in the ring with her
Queen Charlotte doing what we all do when Bayley cuts a promo. Covering the ears.
JeriKO in any segment that are in
Lana looking looking gorgeous as usual
Lana putting that pathetic village in it's place after it showed support for her
A triple dropkick from Bayley, Sasha, and Alicia barely even moves Nia Jax, but one boot from the Queen knocks her off her feet

Bad
Sami Zayn now 2-0 vs Rusev and won with a weak finish
Bayley having a microphone in her hand
Bayley going over the Queen again


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Cipher said:


> I'm like 95% sure Balor is winning the Rumble, but if not, my other guess is that Rollins wins the Rumble and HHH turns on KO and wins the Universal title. KO vs HHH at Roadblock and Rollins and HHH at WM.
> 
> Just my guess anyways. I think Balor is a lock.


Balor has the best chance of winning the Royal Rumble. But I don't think KO's chances are good for him being the champion at WM. If WWE is patient enough they can have a great build up for KO/Jericho at WM, but that match shouldn't be for the title. I think Balor will either be challenging Brock or Reigns for the Universal Championship.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The US champion coming out after the Universal champion :lol

That belt will be straight up buried into the fucking ground until its around Roman's waist, then it'll be treated like the biggest deal ever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AyrshireBlue said:


> Sooooooo obvious they're doing The Shield reunion at Survivor Series. Ambrose is the only babyface on the SD team and Rollins and Reigns the only faces on Raw. Something is gonna go down where someone on SD, probably AJ turns on Dean and Rollins and Reigns have his back and Styles goes through the announce table


I'm thinking that maybe Braun and Wyatt join forces and form a third team of sorts within the match and they eliminate people from both teams which leads to a Shield spot to eliminate Braun.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The US champion coming out after the Universal champion :lol
> 
> *That belt will be straight up buried into the fucking ground until its around Roman's waist,* then it'll be treated like the biggest deal ever.


You think he'll sling the Universal title behind his back and carry it around like he's dragging a sack too?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The US champion coming out after the Universal champion :lol
> 
> That belt will be straight up buried into the fucking ground until its around Roman's waist, then it'll be treated like the biggest deal ever.


You aren't seriously complaining about the order in which the champ comes out are you? There are many examples of this happening in history. It isn't a big deal.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Architect-Rollins said:


> After Raw segment in Glasgow featuring Seth, Enzo & Cass, KO, and Jericho. Pretty good stuff all around.


And the sad part is...

That was more entertaining than anything that was on the broadcast last night.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AyrshireBlue said:


> Sooooooo obvious they're doing The Shield reunion at Survivor Series. Ambrose is the only babyface on the SD team and Rollins and Reigns the only faces on Raw. Something is gonna go down where someone on SD, probably AJ turns on Dean and Rollins and Reigns have his back and Styles goes through the announce table


For sure. They keep mentioning the Shield. Reigns and Rollins have already seemed to let bygones be bygones for the time being. Survivor Series will be their 4 year anniversary in WWE. Also all of them are babyfaces for the first time without being the Shield. So something for sure is set to go down. I've heard a couple rumors close to what you suggested, so...


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shame we never got to see Rollins and Reigns do the Sheild powerbomb to Strowman. Would've been interesting to see if Rollins managed to lift his 400lbs frame up onto Romans shoulders.:surprise:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What the fuck is Vince's obsession with the hometown guys losing? Not that I care much about Noam Dar but still...


"Because fuck you, that's why!" :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm impressed with how they presented Strowman. He was presented as important and a realistic threat, BUT without being overly obnoxious about it. 

Well done, for once.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Chris Jericho is still in the main events in 2016? :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/7 Raw Discussion Thread: “The Kevin Owens Show” heads to Glasgow, Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Re-watched the main event. It's even better on 2nd watch. Hell of a good match.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Watched it last night. Pretty good show. I strangely liked a lot of the dialogue on the show. In the tag team segment it was a little untidy and the tripped over each other a bit but it felt a bit more natural. Or at least less stilted than usual.


----------

